# Help me - una mano a chiarire se sono paranoico



## randyrandy (17 Novembre 2014)

Ciao a tutte ho bisogno di voi, del vostro intuito ed esperienza per capire se sono paranoico oppure ho buon fiuto, e in questo caso quale soluzione mi suggerite per uscire da una situazione che mi sta un pò condizionando. 

Sono fidanzato con una bella ragazza, con molta leadership e carisma con il quale abbiamo un bambino piccolo. lei si è sacrificata tanto per questo bimbo ed è una mamma stupende e molto premurosa. Anche in casa nei mie confronti è sempre stata molto attenta e presente. per entrambi non è la prima storia importante. Lei mi ha corteggiato molto all'inizio ed è grazie a lei e alla sua perserveranza se mi sono fidato e ho inziiato la nostra sotria d'amore. E ne sono felice. Ultimamente sento che ci sono dei piccoli cambiamenti che non mi fanno vivere bene il nostro rapporto e credo stia saltando una sorta di esclusività che sentivo appartenerci. 

Premessa: sta avendo grande successo nel suo lavoro, è una dirigente e grazie alle sue doti sta costruendo un solito network di imprese sul quale lavorare. E' un lavoro molto bello, che le da moltissimo. Ultimamente si reca fuori per lavoro senza portare il bimbo e finalmente gode della libertà tanto quanto ne ho goduto io dalla nascita di filippo ad oggi. Io le do tytta la fiducia possibile e non mi pare strano se lei dorme fuori talvolta. 

Tuttavia sento che tra noi stia succedendo qualcosa. 

La prima volta che si è recata a Imola per una cena di lavoro è scomparsa da Whataspp prima di cena e non è piu tornata online fino al giorno dopo. Si è giustificata con fatto che è caduta nel sonno dopo cena ...cosa molto strana. E' tornata online il giorno dopo. Io mi sono sentito un pò male per questo perchè mi ha ricordato le vecchie storie finite male nel quale l'informatica giocava un ruolo determinante in alcuni comportamenti scoperti che mi hanno poi fatto allontanare: in parole povere ho beccato due mie ex flirtare su Facebook e whatsapp con altre persone...

Da quel giorno ho tenuto alta l'attenzione, mi sono fatto un pò detective. Le cose che riporto sono: controllo del cellulare costante a tutte le ore, notifiche di accessi online di notte (lei dice che è perchè filippo si sveglia e lei controlla whatsapp), non lascia mail il cellulare incustodito, ha messo nuovi codici di protezione, ha tolto l'anteprima di messaggio sullo schermo del suo samsung, ha tolto la suoneria. Non c'è volta che mi svegli al mattino per andare al lavoro che non veda una ntoifica di accesso nel cuore della notte. Inoltre mi pare stia migliorando o comunque modificando il suo modo di vestire. Io non posso chiederle direttamente se sta combinando qualcosa...avevamo una sorta di accordo di trasparenza digitale che però mi pare stia saltando. Non ho strumenti per capire se stia effettivamente succedendo qualcosa...cosa devo fare? 

sono paranoico o secondo voi c'è qualcosa che non torna? 

Please help.


----------



## disincantata (17 Novembre 2014)

Benvenuto.

Prima o poi qualcuno in America, patria delle, cause in Class action,  diventera' ricco facendo  causa ai produttori di smartphone perche' causa di separazioni. 

Detto questo puoi essere cornuto o no.

Io quando  l'ho scoperto  avevo dubbi da anni, solo, che non  ho mai controllato niente.  Eppure le sensazioni erano giuste.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Novembre 2014)

randyrandy ha detto:


> *Ciao a tutte ho bisogno di voi, del vostro intuito ed esperienza *per capire se sono paranoico oppure ho buon fiuto, e in questo caso quale soluzione mi suggerite per uscire da una situazione che mi sta un pò condizionando.
> 
> Sono fidanzato con una bella ragazza, con molta leadership e carisma con il quale abbiamo un bambino piccolo. lei si è sacrificata tanto per questo bimbo ed è una mamma stupende e molto premurosa. Anche in casa nei mie confronti è sempre stata molto attenta e presente. per entrambi non è la prima storia importante. Lei mi ha corteggiato molto all'inizio ed è grazie a lei e alla sua perserveranza se mi sono fidato e ho inziiato la nostra sotria d'amore. E ne sono felice. Ultimamente sento che ci sono dei piccoli cambiamenti che non mi fanno vivere bene il nostro rapporto e credo stia saltando una sorta di esclusività che sentivo appartenerci.
> 
> ...


Pefetto, sei capitato nel posto giusto. Vai tranquillo.


----------



## Tubarao (17 Novembre 2014)

Evita nomi di Città e nomi di persona.


----------



## zanna (17 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pefetto, sei capitato nel posto giusto. Vai tranquillo.


.azzo JB hai anticipato oscuro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2014)

randyrandy ha detto:


> Ciao a tutte ho bisogno di voi, del vostro intuito ed esperienza per capire se sono paranoico oppure ho buon fiuto, e in questo caso quale soluzione mi suggerite per uscire da una situazione che mi sta un pò condizionando.
> 
> Sono fidanzato con una bella ragazza, con molta leadership e carisma con il quale abbiamo un bambino piccolo. lei si è sacrificata tanto per questo bimbo ed è una mamma stupende e molto premurosa. Anche in casa nei mie confronti è sempre stata molto attenta e presente. per entrambi non è la prima storia importante. Lei mi ha corteggiato molto all'inizio ed è grazie a lei e alla sua perserveranza se mi sono fidato e ho inziiato la nostra sotria d'amore. E ne sono felice. Ultimamente sento che ci sono dei piccoli cambiamenti che non mi fanno vivere bene il nostro rapporto e credo stia saltando una sorta di esclusività che sentivo appartenerci.
> 
> ...


Se avete un accordo di trasparenza e lei non lo sta mantenendo chiedile spiegazioni
Comuqnue qualcosa ti nasconde secondo me soprattutto se questo comportamento non è quello che ha avuto fino ad ora
Non dico che ti stia tradendo, non ci sono gli elementi ma che non sei al corrente di qualcosa di nuovo si


----------



## ivanl (17 Novembre 2014)

Mah io ho controllato per molto meno, questi segnali sono abbastanza dubbi...i mezzi per sapere ci sono ma devi avere accesso al suo telefono e lei cmq mi pare abbastanza esperta per sgamarli...


----------



## randyrandy (17 Novembre 2014)

*ok quindi come procedere?*

Si i nomi sono evitabili ma tant'è ormai è andata. Cosa fare? come impostare un confronto? Come posso difendermi? Insomma mi serve una strategia


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Novembre 2014)

ho due cose da chiedere:
1) com'è una ragazza con molta leadership: nel senso, come la porta? Direttamente a tracolla? Formale o informale?
2) cos'è per voi la trasparenza digitale, ovvero in che misura vi garantite la piena conoscibilità dei vostri assetti organizzativi ed inoltre volevo sapere se quando vi mandate degli sms siete tenuti ad usare la firma elettronica.


----------



## randyrandy (17 Novembre 2014)

*mmh*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho due cose da chiedere:
> 1) com'è una ragazza con molta leadership: nel senso, come la porta? Direttamente a tracolla? Formale o informale?
> 2) cos'è per voi la trasparenza digitale, ovvero in che misura vi garantite la piena conoscibilità dei vostri assetti organizzativi ed inoltre volevo sapere se quando vi mandate degli sms siete tenuti ad usare la firma elettronica.



Non ho capito... ti risponderò seriamente anche se non sono sicuro sei sei ironica. 

La sua leadership si esprime col fatto che è una persona molto attrattiva (non solo attraente) cioè gode di molto credito nel suo lavoro, è molto competente, autorevole etc.

per quanto dici sulla trasparenza digitale  non riesco a seguirti


----------



## Buscopann (17 Novembre 2014)

randyrandy ha detto:


> Ciao a tutte ho bisogno di voi, del vostro intuito ed esperienza per capire se sono paranoico oppure ho buon fiuto, e in questo caso quale soluzione mi suggerite per uscire da una situazione che mi sta un pò condizionando.
> 
> Sono fidanzato con una bella ragazza, con molta leadership e carisma con il quale abbiamo un bambino piccolo. lei si è sacrificata tanto per questo bimbo ed è una mamma stupende e molto premurosa. Anche in casa nei mie confronti è sempre stata molto attenta e presente. per entrambi non è la prima storia importante. Lei mi ha corteggiato molto all'inizio ed è grazie a lei e alla sua perserveranza se mi sono fidato e ho inziiato la nostra sotria d'amore. E ne sono felice. Ultimamente sento che ci sono dei piccoli cambiamenti che non mi fanno vivere bene il nostro rapporto e credo stia saltando una sorta di esclusività che sentivo appartenerci.
> 
> ...



Tutte e due le cose.
Di cero sei un po' paranoico e piuttosto ossessivo.
Però è chiaro che qualcosa non torna se è la prima volta che assume certi comportamenti. Il fatto che qualcosa non torna ti rende poi ulteriormente paranoico. Sei entrato in un circolo vizioso dal quale ne potresti uscire solamente affrontandola. 

Buscopann


----------



## randyrandy (17 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tutte e due le cose.
> Di cero sei un po' paranoico e piuttosto ossessivo.
> Però è chiaro che qualcosa non torna se è la prima volta che assume certi comportamenti. Il fatto che qualcosa non torna ti rende poi ulteriormente paranoico. Sei entrato in un circolo vizioso dal quale ne potresti uscire solamente affrontandola.
> 
> Buscopann



ok e quindi cosa devo fare?


----------



## Stark72 (17 Novembre 2014)

Potresti essere paranoico ma anche no, la mia adorabile mogliettina faceva esattamente le stesse cose e infatti aveva una romanticissima storia. Che puoi fare? Niente se non parlarci per provare a capire se qualcosa non va. Quindi eviterei di chiedere direttamente se ha un altro. Se parlando di sé comincia a dirti cose di voi che denotano stanchezza, allora potrebbe esserci qualcosa.

Comunque hai dato troppi particolari specifici in questa storia, e vivi in un piccolo centro. Io qualche modifica al post la apporterei.


----------



## randyrandy (17 Novembre 2014)

Ok ma sono tranquillo per la segretezza. Comunque ho tentato di parlare cercando di chiederle di noi ma alla fine lei sembra convinta della nostra unione anche se a mio parere è molto distratta (forse dal suo lavoro). Devo trovare il modo per girare la questione a mio vantaggio almeno dal punto di vista emotivo. insomma il dilemma è: tornare ad essere sereno e far finta di niente e dimenticarmene o aumentare l'indagine????? 




Stark72 ha detto:


> Potresti essere paranoico ma anche no, la mia adorabile mogliettina faceva esattamente le stesse cose e infatti aveva una romanticissima storia. Che puoi fare? Niente se non parlarci per provare a capire se qualcosa non va. Quindi eviterei di chiedere direttamente se ha un altro. Se parlando di sé comincia a dirti cose di voi che denotano stanchezza, allora potrebbe esserci qualcosa.
> 
> Comunque hai dato troppi particolari specifici in questa storia, e vivi in un piccolo centro. Io qualche modifica al post la apporterei.


----------



## disincantata (17 Novembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Potresti essere paranoico ma anche no, la mia adorabile mogliettina faceva esattamente le stesse cose e infatti aveva una romanticissima storia. Che puoi fare? Niente se non parlarci per provare a capire se qualcosa non va. Quindi eviterei di chiedere direttamente se ha un altro. Se parlando di sé comincia a dirti cose di voi che denotano stanchezza, allora potrebbe esserci qualcosa.
> 
> Comunque hai dato troppi particolari specifici in questa storia, e vivi in un piccolo centro. Io qualche modifica al post la apporterei.



Ormai e' stato quotato.  Magari ha messo  nomi e luoghi di fantasia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Novembre 2014)

randyrandy ha detto:


> Non ho capito... ti risponderò seriamente anche se non sono sicuro sei sei ironica.
> 
> La sua leadership si esprime col fatto che è una persona molto attrattiva (non solo attraente) cioè gode di molto credito nel suo lavoro, è molto competente, autorevole etc.
> 
> per quanto dici sulla *trasparenza digitale *non riesco a seguirti


manco io. La trasperenza digitale è prevista da una legge del 2009 per regolamentare le amministrazioni pubbliche, fatico a vedere la sua applicazione in una coppia.
La tua compagna è quindi una persona carismatica e capace, ok. 
La leadership è un'altra roba.


----------



## Diletta (17 Novembre 2014)

randyrandy ha detto:


> Ok ma sono tranquillo per la segretezza. Comunque ho tentato di parlare cercando di chiederle di noi ma alla fine lei sembra convinta della nostra unione anche se a mio parere è molto distratta (forse dal suo lavoro). Devo trovare il modo per girare la questione a mio vantaggio almeno dal punto di vista emotivo. insomma il dilemma è: *tornare ad essere sereno e far finta di niente e dimenticarmene o aumentare l'indagine?????
> 
> *



Rispondo al dilemma con la massima convinzione:
1) fai finta di niente con lei, fingi serenità e normalità, così non la insospettisci 
2) mentre fingi aumenti l'indagine a 360 gradi.

Il comportamento della tua donna è molto più che sospetto, poi, di solito, le intuizioni si rivelano fondate.


----------



## ivanl (17 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Rispondo al dilemma con la massima convinzione:
> 1) fai finta di niente con lei, fingi serenità e normalità, così non la insospettisci
> 2) mentre fingi aumenti l'indagine a 360 gradi.
> 
> Il comportamento della tua donna è molto più che sospetto, poi, di solito, le intuizioni si rivelano fondate.


Concordo.


----------



## FataIgnorante (17 Novembre 2014)

Il tempo è galantuomo.
Aspetta e mettiti seduto e goditi il cinema!


----------



## randyrandy (17 Novembre 2014)

*quindi......*

ma come faccio ad indagare? il cellulare è blindato....il computer pure... 
Anche se vi dico...quale altro possibile motivo potrebbe far stare così tanto tempo una persona in whatsapp senza suoneria ? Ma possibile che siamo arrivato a sto punto???? E invece sedersi semplicemente uno di fronte all'altro e tentare di chiedere trasparenza? Impossibile?? creerebbe l'effetto contrario? 




Diletta ha detto:


> Rispondo al dilemma con la massima convinzione:
> 1) fai finta di niente con lei, fingi serenità e normalità, così non la insospettisci
> 2) mentre fingi aumenti l'indagine a 360 gradi.
> 
> Il comportamento della tua donna è molto più che sospetto, poi, di solito, le intuizioni si rivelano fondate.


----------



## Buscopann (17 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Il tempo è galantuomo.
> Aspetta e mettiti seduto e goditi il cinema!


Non è proprio un bel consiglio sai? 

Buscopann


----------



## FataIgnorante (17 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non è proprio un bel consiglio sai?
> 
> Buscopann


Le pietre vanno fatte rotolare, soprattutto quando conosci i sentieri in cui si inerpicano. Al momento giusto alla pietra gli si dà una botticella, ma per farlo devi conoscere inizio e fine corsa.


----------



## randyrandy (17 Novembre 2014)

quindi è proprio impossibile che sia una mia paranoia....  



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Le pietre vanno fatte rotolare, soprattutto quando conosci i sentieri in cui si inerpicano. Al momento giusto alla pietra gli si dà una botticella, ma per farlo devi conoscere inizio e fine corsa.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Novembre 2014)

randyrandy ha detto:


> Ciao a tutte ho bisogno di voi, del vostro intuito ed esperienza per capire se sono paranoico oppure ho buon fiuto, e in questo caso quale soluzione mi suggerite per uscire da una situazione che mi sta un pò condizionando.
> 
> Sono fidanzato con una bella ragazza, con molta leadership e carisma con il quale abbiamo un bambino piccolo. lei si è sacrificata tanto per questo bimbo ed è una mamma stupende e molto premurosa. Anche in casa nei mie confronti è sempre stata molto attenta e presente. per entrambi non è la prima storia importante. Lei mi ha corteggiato molto all'inizio ed è grazie a lei e alla sua perserveranza se mi sono fidato e ho inziiato la nostra sotria d'amore. E ne sono felice. Ultimamente sento che ci sono dei piccoli cambiamenti che non mi fanno vivere bene il nostro rapporto e credo stia saltando una sorta di esclusività che sentivo appartenerci.
> 
> ...


Buone corna, Randy.

Al di là dei suoi comportamenti, i vostri rapporti personali (parlo a 360 gradi, non solo del sesso) sono mutati in peggio? E' meno attenta, meno coinvolta, meno appassionata?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Novembre 2014)

randyrandy ha detto:


> ma come faccio ad indagare? il cellulare è blindato....il computer pure...
> Anche se vi dico...quale altro possibile motivo potrebbe far stare così tanto tempo una persona in whatsapp senza suoneria ? Ma possibile che siamo arrivato a sto punto???? *E invece sedersi semplicemente uno di fronte all'altro e tentare di chiedere trasparenza? Impossibile?? creerebbe l'effetto contrario?*



La strada auspicabile.
quale effetto contrario potrebbe mai crearsi nel mostrarle l'interesse che hai per lei, per la sua persona e per il vostro rapporto?

O il tuo interesse è sapere qualcosa sulle spunte di whatsapp?


----------



## randyrandy (17 Novembre 2014)

magari potrei aspettare un mese circa e vedere come va. Intanto monitorare e poi preparare un bel discorso. 
Comunque mi sento terribilmente scoraggiato. Spero capiate. 

Per quanto riguarda i comportamenti...tutto ha avuto origine da un nostro litigio per motivi legati alla mia gelosia. Sono stato attento a non accusare nessun comportamento strano specifico ma le ho riportato solo il mio sospetto che ci tenesse mano a me. Da li in poi il nostro rapporto si è un pò guastato.

e lei mi accusa di essere un pò ossessivo...tant'è che si è blindata però!


----------



## Buscopann (17 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Le pietre vanno fatte rotolare, soprattutto quando conosci i sentieri in cui si inerpicano. Al momento giusto alla pietra gli si dà una botticella, ma per farlo devi conoscere inizio e fine corsa.


Non sono assolutamente d'accordo. i problemi vanno affrontati subito. Altrimenti da una pietra può nascere una frana.
E' il non affrontare i problemi, quando ci sono, che determina la triste fine di molte coppie. Col il tacito assenso di entrambi.

Buscopann


----------



## Fantastica (17 Novembre 2014)

Non sono te, sono me e quindi ti dico cosa farei io.
 Se fa mancare qualcosa al vostro rapporto non in termini di tempo (mi pare indaffarata), ma di disponibilità, fossi in te altro che parlare! Inizia il braccio di ferro, duro e silenzioso, e anche se soffro sto lì a guardare fino a che punto arriva; diventa non la mia nemica, ma la mia avversaria di sicuro; potrebbe pure essere divertente; ma certamente a lei deve interessare qualcosa di te. Se nemmeno si accorge che stai facendo braccio di ferro, hai la prova provata che ha un amante e anche un amante piuttosto importante.
Se invece non ti fa mancare nulla, se con te, a parte l'elettronica blindata, è sempre quella che conosci e che ami, se la riconosci in quello che fa e che è CON te e con vostro figlio, beh, io al posto tuo direi che si faccia pure qualche storiella di letto in giro, chissenefrega.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Novembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non sono te, sono me e quindi ti dico cosa farei io.
> Se fa mancare qualcosa al vostro rapporto non in termini di tempo (mi pare indaffarata), ma di disponibilità, fossi in te altro che parlare! Inizia il braccio di ferro, duro e silenzioso, e anche se soffro sto lì a guardare fino a che punto arriva; diventa non la mia nemica, ma la mia avversaria di sicuro; potrebbe pure essere divertente; ma certamente a lei deve interessare qualcosa di te. Se nemmeno si accorge che stai facendo braccio di ferro, hai la prova provata che ha un amante e anche un amante piuttosto importante.
> Se invece non ti fa mancare nulla, se con te, a parte l'elettronica blindata, è sempre quella che conosci e che ami, se la riconosci in quello che fa e che è CON te e con vostro figlio, beh, io al posto tuo direi che si faccia pure qualche storiella di letto in giro, chissenefrega.


Quoto.:applauso:


----------



## randyrandy (17 Novembre 2014)

comunque nessuno qui ha il minimo dubbio che abbia una storiella. Non c'è scappatoia a questo spsetto vedo in nessuno di voi, come per me... Forse è perchè siamo su tradimento.net....? 



Fantastica ha detto:


> Non sono te, sono me e quindi ti dico cosa farei io.
> Se fa mancare qualcosa al vostro rapporto non in termini di tempo (mi pare indaffarata), ma di disponibilità, fossi in te altro che parlare! Inizia il braccio di ferro, duro e silenzioso, e anche se soffro sto lì a guardare fino a che punto arriva; diventa non la mia nemica, ma la mia avversaria di sicuro; potrebbe pure essere divertente; ma certamente a lei deve interessare qualcosa di te. Se nemmeno si accorge che stai facendo braccio di ferro, hai la prova provata che ha un amante e anche un amante piuttosto importante.
> Se invece non ti fa mancare nulla, se con te, a parte l'elettronica blindata, è sempre quella che conosci e che ami, se la riconosci in quello che fa e che è CON te e con vostro figlio, beh, io al posto tuo direi che si faccia pure qualche storiella di letto in giro, chissenefrega.


Altra coa...in che senso braccio di ferro! spiega bene! 



PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Quoto.:applauso:


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Novembre 2014)

randyrandy ha detto:


> comunque *nessuno qui ha il minimo dubbio che abbia una storiella*. Non c'è scappatoia a questo spsetto vedo in nessuno di voi, come per me... Forse è perchè siamo su tradimento.net....?
> 
> 
> 
> Altra coa...in che senso braccio di ferro! spiega bene!


io ce l'ho.


----------



## Fantastica (17 Novembre 2014)

randyrandy ha detto:


> Altra cosa...in che senso braccio di ferro! spiega bene!


Per me significa mostrarmi musone, di poche parole, scontroso, non rispondere ai sorrisi, smettere di parlare del più o del meno, esserci il meno possibile, trovare impegni con amici che non siano anche suoi, ecc. ecc.


----------



## perplesso (17 Novembre 2014)

randyrandy ha detto:


> comunque nessuno qui ha il minimo dubbio che abbia una storiella. Non c'è scappatoia a questo spsetto vedo in nessuno di voi, come per me... Forse è perchè siamo su tradimento.net....?
> 
> 
> 
> Altra coa...in che senso braccio di ferro! spiega bene!


quello che ti stanno cercando di dire è che anche se scopri che tua moglie si è fatta tutta la linea di difesa dei Minnesota Vikings,fino a che si tratta di una botta e via,non incrina il tuo equilibrio familiare.

sai di aver sposata una manager,da come la descrivi pare anche piuttosto rampante e sai che per lavoro capita e capiterà che dorma fuori casa,anche per più notti,

ti stanno dicendo che in quei momenti lei non è tua,nel senso che non ruba del tempo a te,alla vostra famiglia,a tua figlia (o figlio? ora non vado a rileggere) e quindi corroderti il fegato per cose che non puoi controllare non ti serve.

quindi il consiglio che ti viene dato è cercare di se si tratta di una relazione "importante" o meno.

in caso negativo,farle sentire il fiato sul collo non può che peggiorare la vostra situazione.

Più in generale,sta a te decidere se 6 in grado di sopportare una donna libera e carismatica


----------



## Eratò (17 Novembre 2014)

randyrandy ha detto:


> comunque nessuno qui ha il minimo dubbio che abbia una storiella. Non c'è scappatoia a questo spsetto vedo in nessuno di voi, come per me... Forse è perchè siamo su tradimento.net....?


Ma in Whatsapp non si puo' essere offline?Manca la connessione perche' e' finito il credito oppure perche' manca il segnale....insomma ste cose qui...perche' deve essere per forza un fatto di corna?Ma tu l' hai chiamata?Il cellulare era spento?


----------



## randyrandy (17 Novembre 2014)

no, non ho chiamato perchè volevo lasciarla libera...! incredibile eh? 



Erato' ha detto:


> Ma in Whatsapp non si puo' essere offline?Manca la connessione perche' e' finito il credito oppure perche' manca il segnale....insomma ste cose qui...perche' deve essere per forza un fatto di corna?Ma tu l' hai chiamata?Il cellulare era spento?


----------



## Eratò (17 Novembre 2014)

randyrandy ha detto:


> no, non ho chiamato perchè volevo lasciarla libera...! incredibile eh?


Ma sara' che sei rimasto scottato visti i precedenti delle ex e adesso parti prevenuto con lei?Insomma un offline su Whatsapp non vuol dire tradimento.Puo' capitare....E poi piu' ci pensi,piu' t'insospettisci,piu' scenari ti fai.Rilassati e goditi i momenti liberi con lei.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io ce l'ho.


Io anche
Ti faccio un esempio
Quando sono entrata in questo forum passavo ore du msn con utenti del forum. Mio marito mi vedeva e ogni volta campavo scuse
Se avesse scritto qui avreste detto che di sicuro lo tradivo
In realtà avevo un segreto. 
Potrebbe essere  la stessa cosa per lei. Un segreto che non vuole condividere.


----------



## randyrandy (17 Novembre 2014)

che potrebbe non essere una relazione...giusto? 



farfalla ha detto:


> Io anche
> Ti faccio un esempio
> Quando sono entrata in questo forum passavo ore du msn con utenti del forum. Mio marito mi vedeva e ogni volta campavo scuse
> Se avesse scritto qui avreste detto che di sicuro lo tradivo
> ...


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2014)

randyrandy ha detto:


> magari potrei aspettare un mese circa e vedere come va. Intanto monitorare e poi preparare un bel discorso.
> Comunque mi sento terribilmente scoraggiato. Spero capiate.
> 
> *Per quanto riguarda i comportamenti...tutto ha avuto origine da un nostro litigio per motivi legati alla mia gelosia. Sono stato attento a non accusare nessun comportamento strano specifico ma le ho riportato solo il mio sospetto che ci tenesse mano a me. Da li in poi il nostro rapporto si è un pò guastato.*
> ...


non è che si è accorta che la controllavi ? E da qui si è realmente blindata perché offesa dai tuoi dubbi ?


----------



## randyrandy (17 Novembre 2014)

non so....a voi verrebbe da blindarvi così? O spiegare poer tranquillizzare...bho a volte le relazioni sembrano appese ad un filo. E' un effetto collaterale indubbiamente dovute agli strumenti di nuova generazione. Che però aumentano anche la tentazione di andare dietro altre storie secondo me...



Fiammetta ha detto:


> non è che si è accorta che la controllavi ? E da qui si è realmente blindata perché offesa dai tuoi dubbi ?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2014)

randyrandy ha detto:


> non so....a voi verrebbe da blindarvi così? O spiegare poer tranquillizzare...bho a volte le relazioni sembrano appese ad un filo. E' un effetto collaterale indubbiamente dovute agli strumenti di nuova generazione. Che però aumentano anche la tentazione di andare dietro altre storie secondo me...


Si quando ho scoperto che era stato usato il mio cellulare a mia insaputa e peraltro mi erano stati cancellati del messaggi importanti  Che nulla avevano a che vedere con situazioni ambigue di alcun genere, da allora il mio cellulare è e resta blindato forever


----------



## Buscopann (17 Novembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> quello che ti stanno cercando di dire è che anche se scopri che tua moglie si è fatta tutta la linea di difesa dei Minnesota Vikings,fino a che si tratta di una botta e via,non incrina il tuo equilibrio familiare.
> 
> sai di aver sposata una manager,da come la descrivi pare anche piuttosto rampante e sai che per lavoro capita e capiterà che dorma fuori casa,anche per più notti,
> 
> ...


Non mi sembra che sia questo il consiglio che abbiamo dato tutti quanti. E' il consiglio di Fantastica quotata dal Presidente. Ma non di tutti. Solo die due utenti.
A me non pare che a lui freghi meno di niente se lei va a letto con qualcun altro, indipendentemente da quanto sia importante quella storia. 

Io affronterei il problema parlandone. Capisco che non è facile, a volte neppure ci riesco su cose di minore importanza, ma è sempre la soluzione migliore.
I silenzi sono la cosa peggiore in una coppia. Quasi sempre. Sono la via più diretta per l'autodistruzione di un rapporto.

Buscopann


----------



## Eliade (17 Novembre 2014)

Senti ma visto e considerato che va spesso fuori città, quindi che frequenta luoghi pubblici...non ha la possibilità di ingaggiare un investigatore privato?
Di sicuro nasconde qualcosa e non sta di certo pensando al bene della vostra coppia...
Ti levi il dubbio una volta per tutte e amen....poi però portatelo nella tomba.


----------



## perplesso (17 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non mi sembra che sia questo il consiglio che abbiamo dato tutti quanti. E' il consiglio di Fantastica quotata dal Presidente. Ma non di tutti. Solo die due utenti.
> A me non pare che a lui freghi meno di niente se lei va a letto con qualcun altro, indipendentemente da quanto sia importante quella storia.
> 
> Io affronterei il problema parlandone. Capisco che non è facile, a volte neppure ci riesco su cose di minore importanza, ma è sempre la soluzione migliore.
> ...


da come la racconta,pare evidente che lei abbia qualcosa nascondere o perlomeno è una cosa di cui non vuole parlare con lui.

lui mi sembra un tipo decisamente sospettoso ed ossessivo.

un pessimo mix

parlare è un'ottima cosa,se si ha voglia anche di ascoltare.    qui però mi pare che ci siano 2 bei muri contrapposti con Vopos armati ogni 7 metri.

la mia sensazione è che lui patisca molto la personalità della moglie,forse troppo


----------



## Buscopann (17 Novembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> da come la racconta,pare evidente che lei abbia qualcosa nascondere o perlomeno è una cosa di cui non vuole parlare con lui.
> 
> lui mi sembra un tipo decisamente sospettoso ed ossessivo.
> 
> ...


Questo è sicuro.
Per il resto io proverei ad affrontarla. Vorrei ascoltare almeno cosa avrebbe lei da dirmi. E poi metto insieme quello che lei mi dice con quello che vedo.

Buscopann


----------



## disincantata (17 Novembre 2014)

randyrandy ha detto:


> ma come faccio ad indagare? il cellulare è blindato....il computer pure...
> Anche se vi dico...quale altro possibile motivo potrebbe far stare così tanto tempo una persona in whatsapp senza suoneria ? Ma possibile che siamo arrivato a sto punto???? E invece sedersi semplicemente uno di fronte all'altro e tentare di chiedere trasparenza? Impossibile?? creerebbe l'effetto contrario?



Io dormivo all'umido,  ma stranamente cosa che non aveva mai fatto, prima,  mio marito teneva sempre il cellulare in tasca o spento.

ANCHE IN FERIE.

Poi andava in bagno a cottimo, io pensavo alla prostata, :rotfl:, invece messaggiava con lei.



ho pure un filmato,  con il senno del poi,  in cui ridendo brontolo perche' non esce dal bagno e le figlie si scambiano i regali di Natale. ...
Ed al ristorante ricordo di aver notato che si alzava tropo spesso, trovai insolita la cosa, stabilito dopo che rispondeva ai suoi messaggi.

Se non hai niente da nascondere lasci il cellulare acceso dove capita, come faceva prima e faccio io.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (17 Novembre 2014)

randyrandy ha detto:


> Ciao a tutte ho bisogno di voi, del vostro intuito ed esperienza per capire se sono paranoico oppure ho buon fiuto, e in questo caso quale soluzione mi suggerite per uscire da una situazione che mi sta un pò condizionando.
> 
> Sono fidanzato con una bella ragazza, con molta leadership e carisma con il quale abbiamo un bambino piccolo. lei si è sacrificata tanto per questo bimbo ed è una mamma stupende e molto premurosa. Anche in casa nei mie confronti è sempre stata molto attenta e presente. per entrambi non è la prima storia importante. Lei mi ha corteggiato molto all'inizio ed è grazie a lei e alla sua perserveranza se mi sono fidato e ho inziiato la nostra sotria d'amore. E ne sono felice. Ultimamente sento che ci sono dei piccoli cambiamenti che non mi fanno vivere bene il nostro rapporto e credo stia saltando una sorta di esclusività che sentivo appartenerci.
> 
> ...


Benvenuto randyrandy.
Come si comporta con te ? E' più distaccata, indifferente ? Il cellulare si sa è uno strumento prezioso nelle storie extraconiugali.  Io francamente penso che se non ho nulla da nascondere, non lo blindo. Al contrario, lo lascio ovunque. ( Può darsi che lei lo abbia fatto senza cattive intenzioni, come qualcuno ha suggerito). 
Il fatto che stia migliorando o comunque modificando il suo modo di vestire dice e non dice. Può avere l'esigenza proprio per il suo ruolo lavorativo di essere più elegante o più curata, o semplicemente le va così. Non è necessariamente un campanello d'allarme. ( non è che esce con guepiere e reggicalze!). La cosa più sensata, se questa sensazione di toglie la serenità  è avere un confronto spassionato e sincero. Il dialogo in una coppia è spesso un'arma vincente.


----------



## Horny (17 Novembre 2014)

io, se non avessi nulla da nascondere, non metterei password ecc.
il tipo di persona che è lei lo dovresti sapere tu, se ha cambiato comportamento
ad esempio.
però, anche secondo me, pure ammesso che abbia qualcosa da nascondere,
non è detto sia una storia con qualcuno.
forse tu sei un tipo geloso e/o per le esperienze passate ti viene
automatico attribuirlo a quello.
ma perché non ti confronti apertamente con lei?
chiedile come mai utilizza tutte queste password.
la cosa di wap non l'ho capita.
comunque che tristezza non fidarsi del proprio compagno!


----------



## Horny (17 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io dormivo all'umido,  ma stranamente cosa che non aveva mai fatto, prima,  mio marito teneva sempre il cellulare in tasca o spento.
> 
> ANCHE IN FERIE.
> 
> ...


 a me la tua storia colpisce ogni volta che la leggo.
non me ne capacito.


----------



## Horny (17 Novembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> da come la racconta,pare evidente che lei abbia qualcosa nascondere o *perlomeno è una cosa di cui non vuole parlare con lui.*
> 
> *lui mi sembra un tipo decisamente sospettoso ed ossessivo*.
> 
> ...


anche io ho le stesse sensazioni.
c'è pure il caso che lei si chiuda perché
lui è troppo sospettoso e interpreterebbe male.


----------



## Spider (17 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io dormivo all'umido,  ma stranamente cosa che non aveva mai fatto, prima,  mio marito teneva sempre il cellulare in tasca o spento.
> 
> ANCHE IN FERIE.
> 
> ...




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

troppo vero!
troppo uguale!
Il cellulare, una costante.
pensa che era sempre in modalità silenziosa e quando era in casa,
 era relegato perennemente tra gli smalti e i rossetti.
Introvabile!
ora me lo ritrovo...persino nelle mutande, la mattina quando mi sveglio.

Dico, ma nei tempi andati, quando non c'era, come cazzo facevano????


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (17 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io dormivo all'umido,  ma stranamente cosa che non aveva mai fatto, prima,  mio marito teneva sempre il cellulare in tasca o spento.
> 
> ANCHE IN FERIE.
> 
> ...


Ogni giorno, scopro che le nostre storie hanno tanto in comune.


----------



## Spider (17 Novembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Ogni giorno, scopro che le nostre storie hanno tanto in comune.


Il cell. nel bene e nel male ci accomuna!!!!
per cui, il nostro amico, ha poco da stare allegro...


----------



## disincantata (17 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Il cell. nel bene e nel male ci accomuna!!!!
> per cui, il nostro amico, ha poco da stare allegro...



Lo temo anch'io. Anche se lui e' strano nel modo di esporre i fatti. Non caisco se e' preoccupato o, complice.


----------



## Eratò (17 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lo temo anch'io. Anche se lui e' strano nel modo di esporre i fatti. Non caisco se e' preoccupato o, complice.


I miei di piccioncini invece comunicavano solo con gli sms,lei utilizzava whatsapp per le foto che lui cancellava dal cel.Ma non aveva fatto i conti con la sincronizzazione sul google per cui beccate anche le foto


----------



## Zod (17 Novembre 2014)

randyrandy ha detto:


> comunque nessuno qui ha il minimo dubbio che abbia una storiella. Non c'è scappatoia a questo spsetto vedo in nessuno di voi, come per me... Forse è perchè siamo su tradimento.net....?
> 
> 
> 
> Altra coa...in che senso braccio di ferro! spiega bene!


Nessuno mette in dubbio che abbia un amante perchè la visione di ciascuno è contaminata dalla tua e da ciò che hai riportato. All'atto pratico che cosa hai per dimostrare che abbia un altro? Potrebbe negarti l'accesso ai suoi mezzi informatici perché dopo che avete litigato per la tua gelosia preferisce evitare che tu possa accedere a contesti per lei tranquilli ma per te possibile indizio di tradimento. Se uno si fissa su una cosa vede anche cose che non esistono. Per evitare ulteriori litigate potrebbe tenerti lontano da cose che, decontestualizzate, possono apparire altro da ciò che realmente sono. 

È inutile affrontarla perché si chiuderebbe ancora di più. Violare la sua privacy è un reato. La soluzione?

Se percepisci che non ti ama più affrontarla su questo argomento. Se invece ti senti ancora amato e desiderato, non rovinare tutto con l'ossessione di un tradimento di cui non hai uno straccio di prova concreta.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io anche
> Ti faccio un esempio
> Quando sono entrata in questo forum passavo ore du msn con utenti del forum. Mio marito mi vedeva e ogni volta campavo scuse
> Se avesse scritto qui avreste detto che di sicuro lo tradivo
> ...


...

Ed il segreto era, ta-dà: che l'avevi tradito. Bella lì.


----------



## Eratò (17 Novembre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Nessuno mette in dubbio che abbia un amante perchè la visione di ciascuno è contaminata dalla tua e da ciò che hai riportato. All'atto pratico che cosa hai per dimostrare che abbia un altro? Potrebbe negarti l'accesso ai suoi mezzi informatici perché dopo che avete litigato per la tua gelosia preferisce evitare che tu possa accedere a contesti per lei tranquilli ma per te possibile indizio di tradimento. Se uno si fissa su una cosa vede anche cose che non esistono. Per evitare ulteriori litigate potrebbe tenerti lontano da cose che, decontestualizzate, possono apparire altro da ciò che realmente sono.
> 
> È inutile affrontarla perché si chiuderebbe ancora di più. Violare la sua privacy è un reato. La soluzione?
> 
> Se percepisci che non ti ama più affrontarla su questo argomento. Se invece ti senti ancora amato e desiderato, non rovinare tutto con l'ossessione di un tradimento di cui non hai uno straccio di prova concreta.


Bravo Zod!


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Ed il segreto era, ta-dà: che l'avevi tradito. Bella lì.


Ma cosa c'entra ?
In quei mesi non lo stavo tradendo
Avevo nuovi amici e tenevo la cosa nascosta a lui.
Chiunque vedendomi avrebbe potuto dubitare che avessi un altro e non era cosi


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra ?
> In quei mesi non lo stavo tradendo
> Avevo nuovi amici e tenevo la cosa nascosta a lui.
> Chiunque vedendomi avrebbe potuto dubitare che avessi un altro e non era cosi


Ma come che c'entra? Il segreto mica erano i nuovi amici. Era il motivo per il quale avevi i nuovi amici. Madonna Farfie. Dormi.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come che c'entra? Il segreto mica erano i nuovi amici. Era il motivo per il quale avevi i nuovi amici. Madonna Farfie. Dormi.


Guarda che era un esempio di come le cose possono non essere come sembrano
Madonna JB. Dormi


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che era un esempio di come le cose possono non essere come sembrano
> Madonna JB. Dormi


Ma era proprio come sembrava. Se tuo marito avesse scoperto le amicizie avrebbe scoperto anche da dove derivavano e poi anche PERCHE'. Oh. Dormi te lo dico io. E non compiarmi.


----------



## disincantata (17 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> I miei di piccioncini invece comunicavano solo con gli sms,lei utilizzava whatsapp per le foto che lui cancellava dal cel.Ma non aveva fatto i conti con la sincronizzazione sul google per cui beccate anche le foto



Siete troppo bravi voi.

Io non sapevo neppure leggere i messaggi due anni fa, mai mandato uno, ne sapevo che mio marito li sapesse mandare.  

Che poi con lo smartphone e' semplice ma con il  cellulare che palle!

Non so perche' lei non gli avesse consigliato di comprarsi uno smartphone e regalarne uno pure a lei.

Non aveva ne ha internet e quindi niente w.s.

Lei gli ha mandato una sua foto anche la sera della bomba.  Come se dopo sei anni che la scopava  non la conoscesse bene ahahahah


----------



## Eratò (17 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come che c'entra? Il segreto mica erano i nuovi amici. Era il motivo per il quale avevi i nuovi amici. Madonna Farfie. Dormi.


Anche il mio s'ingelosi' vedendomi scrivere sul cel e pensava avessi un amante,per cui un giorno lo prese e appena ha visto scritto tradimento.net subito penso' che cercavo l'amante...per un periodo era il mio segreto.Quando ha letto cio' che avevo scritto mi disse "ok  nessuna novita' al orizzonte,sei ancora incazzata nera con me"...cambiai nick pero'.


----------



## Eratò (17 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Siete troppo bravi voi.
> 
> Io non sapevo neppure leggere i messaggi due anni fa, mai mandato uno, ne sapevo che mio marito li sapesse mandare.
> 
> ...


Loro non si mandavano wattsapp perche' lui non voleva che io vedessi l'ultimo accesso...una cazzata perche' lo poteva nascondere.Ma poi non e' che siamo bravi noi,e' che ,secondo me, salta tutto fuori prima o poi e anche a ondate....


----------



## Brunetta (17 Novembre 2014)

L'unico motivo lecito per tenere riservato l'accesso al telefono e per gli accessi a ore assurde a  whatsapp è ricevere confidenze da un'amica che non può condividere con te.
Altrimenti resta solo quello che hai pensato.


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Dico, ma nei tempi andati, quando non c'era, come cazzo facevano????


Per comunicazioni varie il piccione viaggiatore, per tradimenti et similia la passera scopaiola.


----------



## spleen (18 Novembre 2014)

Dear randyrandy benvenuto.
Secondo me il vero punto del problema stà nelle aspettative che ciascuno di voi ha del vostro rapporto.
Nonostante la descrizione dei tuoi sospetti (legittimi), mi rimane la curiosità di capire cosa pensate l'uno dell' altra e non intendo certo la descrizione delle sue capacità intellettive o professionali ma di lei come persona e di voi come coppia. In che sorta di rapporto vivete? 
Sei disposto a tollerare che lei abbia delle storielle + o - importanti? Sei disposto ad accettare che ci sia una "linea d'ombra" oltre la quale sarai escluso?
Cosa andrebbe fatto per rinsaldare il vostro rapporto e manca? Cosa ti senti in sostanza di tollerare?
Nessuno, men che meno in questo forum puo rispondere al posto tuo a queste domande.
Ciascuno puo dirti soltanto quale è la sua soglia.
Secondo la tua descrizione, la mia sarebbe già superata da un pezzo, io credo nella trasparenza.
Se la mia compagna mi confinasse entro una zona limitata della comunicazione reagirei subito, senza timore alcuno di mettere in crisi il nostro rapporto, significherebbe che è già rovinato e tacendo, subendo, comunque peggiorerebbe. 
Sembra che tu viva con difficoltà il successo professionale di tua moglie, smetti di pensare a lei in questi termini e cerca di capire cosa ti interessa di lei come donna. 
Purtroppo credo che se entro poco non riuscirai a chiarire con lei, le cose gradatamente peggioreranno.


----------



## Daniele (18 Novembre 2014)

randyrandy ha detto:


> magari potrei aspettare un mese circa e vedere come va. Intanto monitorare e poi preparare un bel discorso.
> Comunque mi sento terribilmente scoraggiato. Spero capiate.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda i comportamenti...tutto ha avuto origine da un nostro litigio per motivi legati alla mia gelosia. Sono stato attento a non accusare nessun comportamento strano specifico ma le ho riportato solo il mio sospetto che ci tenesse mano a me. Da li in poi il nostro rapporto si è un pò guastato.
> ...


Carissimo,

Pensa che persino la mia bella mi ha accusato di cose del genere (cosa non vera) e trovava tutti i modi per cercare e scavare, ma come ben sai le frasi possono avere varie interpretazioni e se una persona è gelosa vede cose brutte ovunque e non sto scherzando.

Cosa ho fatto dopo? Ho cancellato varie persone dal mio account We Chat per non avere problemi, ma allo stesso tempo ho messo in sicurezza il mio cellulare, perchè non mi va che venga letto anche se non c'è nulla, mi è successo sempre in passato e con ogni ragazza è stata occasione di litigi (perchè hai scriutto quel SMS in quel modo??? bla bla bla). Purtroppo ho paura che lei abbia solo reagito al tuo modo di fare che non mi sembra comodo alquanto, posso dirti che è normale e che forse la sua freddezza riprende il fatto che tu stai dando a lei il segnale negativo. 

Fragatene, se tanto vuole farti le corna te le fa comunque, l'importanto che tu non sappia, quello fa male.

Ciao


----------



## LDS (18 Novembre 2014)

mettiamo per ordine due cose.

punto primo, trovo del tutto fuori di testa che tu, nel cuore della notte, ti metta a guardare le sue notifiche.
fa il pari con l'altro utente che faceva i pedinamenti. 
è chiaro che ti dice che sei ossessivo, cazzo è vero.

punto secondo, se hai dei dubbi che ti tradisca, sacrosanti per quello, affronti la situazione con intelligenza.

se ha una storia con un altro ed è solo sesso e non vale niente, non conta nulla e non le interessa, in più è nata per caso, per gioco, per divertirsi sarà disposta a gettare il suo amante giù per le scale senza colpo ferire.
in questo caso probabilmente lei sarà stata accortissima e non troverai traccia di niente.

se, invece, ha una storia un pelo più importante in cui potrebbe avere dei sentimenti o comunque la storia, anche se per solo sesso, nasconde dei problemi nella vostra coppia di cui tu oggi ignori le basi, in questo caso lei inconsciamente ti ha già fatto sapere che ha un altro.
sicuramente te l'avrà pure nominato, lascia in giro delle tracce inconsce perché vuole che tu lo scopra.

sono più che convinto che c'è un collega, una figura comunque che recentemente negli ultimi 2-3 mesi ti ha nominato un paio di volte. 
quello è il candidato numero 1 ad essere colui il quale ha la collezione di mutande della tua compagna sotto il cuscino.


come affrontare la situazione non è affatto semplice perché tieni presente che negherà sempre tutto fino all'evidenza soprattutto se si trova nella situazione numero 1.
le idiozie sulla trasparenza digitale puoi anche mettertele su per il didietro, quello che ti serve è il rispetto.
puoi tranquillamente farle notare come la tua fiducia si basa su del rispetto che in questo momento non ricevi.
telefono spento senza motivo la sera proprio quando lei non dorme a casa.

tu sei pronto a fare dei passi avanti per rendere la cosa più facile possibile, ma se senti che ci sono dei problemi, ne parli apertamente.
se tu hai un problema, la coppia ha un problema e hai tutto il diritto di parlarne con lei.


domanda?
scopate? si, no? quanto?

non devi rispondere a me, ma a te stesso.


domanda?
quando esce la mattina si mette il profumo? lo faceva anche prima?


----------



## spleen (18 Novembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> mettiamo per ordine due cose.
> 
> punto primo, trovo del tutto fuori di testa che tu, nel cuore della notte, ti metta a guardare le sue notifiche.
> fa il pari con l'altro utente che faceva i pedinamenti.
> ...


La frase in neretto:
Questo lo deve decidere lui, è soggettivo. 
Io non lo tollererei.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (18 Novembre 2014)

se io avessi un altro e il mio uomo si comportasse come si comporta adesso (come un marito) mi sentirei un po' in difficoltà a gestire la mia storia clandestina. E' facile che per prendermi qualche libertà in più potrei accusarlo di essere estremamente angosciante, di non lasciarmi spazio e avendo io il coltello dalla parte del manico (rispetto a chi si tormenta nel sospetto e nell'angoscia di perdere la moglie) mi blinderei approfittando dell'occasione per rendere leciti comportamenti che fino ad ora non erano necessari.
E' un esempio.



randyrandy ha detto:


> magari potrei aspettare un mese circa e vedere come va. Intanto monitorare e poi preparare un bel discorso.
> Comunque mi sento terribilmente scoraggiato. Spero capiate.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda i comportamenti...tutto ha avuto origine da un nostro litigio per motivi legati alla mia gelosia. Sono stato attento a non accusare nessun comportamento strano specifico ma le ho riportato solo il mio sospetto che ci tenesse mano a me. Da li in poi il nostro rapporto si è un pò guastato.
> ...


----------



## Manon Lescaut (18 Novembre 2014)

randyrandy ha detto:


> non so....a voi verrebbe da blindarvi così? O spiegare poer tranquillizzare...bho a volte le relazioni sembrano appese ad un filo. E' un effetto collaterale indubbiamente dovute agli strumenti di nuova generazione. Che però aumentano anche la tentazione di andare dietro altre storie secondo me...


Se non hai niente da nascondere non nascondi. Esperienza personale.


----------



## randyrandy (18 Novembre 2014)

Grazie a tutti per gli interventi. Davvero. Un elemento nuovo: Ieri ho condotto una conversazione con lei sul tradimento. Lei sostiene che perdonerebbe e non sarebbe adirata con il proprio partner perche riconoscerebbe che è lui che sbaglia e che non sta bene con se stesso. Soffrirebbe ma sarebbe aperta al perdono. A me suona come un grande campanello d'allarme.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (18 Novembre 2014)

Diversamente da molti non penso affatto che tu sia paranoico.
Poco prima che scoprissi il tradimento del mio compagno avevamo avuto modo di parlarne, in quanto mia sorella aveva scoperto il tradimento del suo compagno. Io ero arrabbiatissima, lui invece spingeva per il perdono. Tempo una settimana ho capito perchè.
Anche li', telefono blindato, spento, senza suoneria, sempre in tasca e varie visite al bagno.
Poca fantasia. 



randyrandy ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per gli interventi. Davvero. Un elemento nuovo: Ieri ho condotto una conversazione con lei sul tradimento. Lei sostiene che perdonerebbe e non sarebbe adirata con il proprio partner perche riconoscerebbe che è lui che sbaglia e che non sta bene con se stesso. Soffrirebbe ma sarebbe aperta al perdono. A me suona come un grande campanello d'allarme.


----------



## randyrandy (18 Novembre 2014)

scusa altro particolare. Ultimo accesso a whatsapp h 2.45



Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Diversamente da molti non penso affatto che tu sia paranoico.
> Poco prima che scoprissi il tradimento del mio compagno avevamo avuto modo di parlarne, in quanto mia sorella aveva scoperto il tradimento del suo compagno. Io ero arrabbiatissima, lui invece spingeva per il perdono. Tempo una settimana ho capito perchè.
> Anche li', telefono blindato, spento, senza suoneria, sempre in tasca e varie visite al bagno.
> Poca fantasia.


----------



## randyrandy (18 Novembre 2014)

ragazzi mi serve una strategia...anche per blindarmi un pò emotivamente...insomma cosa devo fare? se gliene parlo posso dire che non ho fiducia in lei? se dovesse essere innocente sarebbe un pò pesante... che periodo di m@##@


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Novembre 2014)

randyrandy ha detto:


> scusa altro particolare. Ultimo accesso a whatsapp h 2.45


Scusa, ma chi cazzo si sveglia alle 2.45 per chattare con l'amante?

Il cerchio si restringe:
1) un cassintegrato
2) uno che fa i turni
3) un medico/paramedico a cui crepa un paziente al giorno
4) un disoccupato
5) uno sposato che ha un bimbo piccolissimo con le colichette e fa il beau geste con la moglie "Cara dormi pure. Mi alzo io."
6) un single talmente morto di figa che deve puntare la sveglia
7) uno che ha cambiali in scadenza


----------



## randyrandy (18 Novembre 2014)

ok però se lei controlla il cellulare così spesso è compulsiva ossessiva quanto me che controllo le sue notifiche!!!!!!!!!!!!



PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Scusa, ma chi cazzo si sveglia alle 2.45 per chattare con l'amante?
> 
> Il cerchio si restringe:
> 1) un cassintegrato
> ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Scusa, ma chi cazzo si sveglia alle 2.45 per chattare con l'amante?
> 
> Il cerchio si restringe:
> 1) un cassintegrato
> ...



Sei sempre molto rassicurante, una vera certezza


----------



## Manon Lescaut (18 Novembre 2014)

randyrandy ha detto:


> ragazzi mi serve una strategia...anche per blindarmi un pò emotivamente...insomma cosa devo fare? se gliene parlo posso dire che non ho fiducia in lei? se dovesse essere innocente sarebbe un pò pesante... che periodo di m@##@


Io indagherei. Non lo feci ai tempi e me ne pento ancora adesso.
Poi il telefono e il pc blindato non esiste. Avete pure un figlio 
insieme, a me la frase "la violazione della privacy" è reato fa
partire l'embolo. Solo perchè spezzare il cuore non è reato...
Blindarti emotivamente cosa significa?
Sugli orari purtroppo sono tipici anche di chi ha gli ormoni 
impazziti che non fanno dormire la notte.................
Il pupo ti sveglia la notte, ok. Cerchi di farlo addormentare
al piu' presto per tornare a dormire o ti metti a cercare
su wa?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Novembre 2014)

randyrandy ha detto:


> ok però se lei controlla il cellulare così spesso è compulsiva ossessiva quanto me che controllo le sue notifiche!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lasciala in pace, più la pressi e più la allontani.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (18 Novembre 2014)

"Amore, mi sento insicuro, vedo che tieni molto alla tua privacy e questo mi fa temere che chissà cosa mi nascondi, pensa che stupido, ma è solo perchè per me sei preziosa ed ho paura di perderti e ci sto male."

Risp1: "Tesoro, non devi temere nulla, tu e il bimbo siete la mia vita, ecco il telefono, la password è 1234, l'ho messa solo perchè ho il sospetto che in ufficio qualcuno mi rubi dei dati"

Risp2: "Che palle sei un paranoico mi togli l'aria non vedi come sono già super impegnata tra casa e lavoro, ho il diritto a vivere un po' anche io adesso che il bambino è un po' piu' grande. Sai che c'è? Se il cellulare ti fa preoccupare cosi' tanto non ti ci farò avvicinare mai piu'."

Risp3: "..."


----------



## perplesso (18 Novembre 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Io indagherei. Non lo feci ai tempi e me ne pento ancora adesso.
> Poi il telefono e il pc blindato non esiste. Avete pure un figlio
> insieme, a me la frase "la violazione della privacy" è reato fa
> partire l'embolo. Solo perchè spezzare il cuore non è reato...
> ...


no che non mi metto a chattare su Whatsapp,ma più randyrandy, si mostrerà ossessivo più lei si metterà sulla difensiva.

Hanno litigato da poco tempo a causa della sua gelosia,chiaro che lei si chiuda ancora di più,sentendosi col fiato sul collo.

se vuole che lei si apra,occorre che lui cambi tattica


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Scusa, ma chi cazzo si sveglia alle 2.45 per chattare con l'amante?
> 
> Il cerchio si restringe:
> 1) un cassintegrato
> ...


quoto...
anche se la gelosia fa miracoli no?
Miracoli nel senso che ti riempie la mente di films

Però certe storie tentano in qualche modo di mettermi in crisi no?

Cioè mi chiedo, ma come fanno le persone ad avere tutto sto tempo ed energia
per "controllare" la vita dell'altro?

Cioè quando hai una vita piena di te stesso...
quanto tempo hai e spazio hai per l'altrui?

A volte sai mi chiedo se sposarsi sia rinunciare a vivere la propria vita per controllare o dirimere quella di un'altra persona...

Tanti giorni mi chiedo...
Se io muoio...
Lei come farà ad arrivare a tutti i miei affari sospesi?


Ma per aiutare il nostro amico, ahimè compagno di sventure...

Vale la pena investire tutte ste energie...?

Non è meglio far finta di niente e dirsi...

Beh se ha una storia sarà lei a dirmelo...no?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> "Amore, mi sento insicuro, vedo che tieni molto alla tua privacy e questo mi fa temere che chissà cosa mi nascondi, pensa che stupido, ma è solo perchè per me sei preziosa ed ho paura di perderti e ci sto male."
> 
> Risp1: "Tesoro, non devi temere nulla, tu e il bimbo siete la mia vita, ecco il telefono, la password è 1234, l'ho messa solo perchè ho il sospetto che in ufficio qualcuno mi rubi dei dati"
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Manon Lescaut (18 Novembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> no che non mi metto a chattare su Whatsapp,ma più randyrandy, si mostrerà ossessivo più lei si metterà sulla difensiva.
> 
> Hanno litigato da poco tempo a causa della sua gelosia,chiaro che lei si chiuda ancora di più,sentendosi col fiato sul collo.
> 
> se vuole che lei si apra,occorre che lui cambi tattica


chiaro proprio per niente, vedi che il tuo compagno si rode di gelosia ed anzichè rassicurarlo peggiori le cose?


----------



## randyrandy (18 Novembre 2014)

CONTE, ok ho afferrato. Infatti prima chiedevo quale potrebbe essere la mia tattica per blindarmi e fortificarmi emotivamente. Dovrei pensare di piu ai ca@@i miei! Piu autoreferenzialità, maggiore fiducia. Sto chiaramente sbandando. Vorrei arrivare forte ad eventauli contraccolpi. Qualcuno ha la formula segreta? Cmq mi piace molto questa community. 



contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2014)

*Randy*

Randy vuoi un consiglio vero?diglielo.SI hai letto bene.Digli:amore ma ti interessa un altro?lei negherà,però intanto capisce che sei sulle sue tracce,a quel punto dovrai esser bravo tu a notare cambiamentei nel suo modo d'agire.Se non ha nulla da nascondere preseguirà....lascia star ei coglionazzi che che scrivono lascia stare i controlli,quelli sono i classici cronuti e contenti,sanno di essere cornuti ma non hanno interessi a scroprirlo..MEZZI UOMINI SENZA DIGNITà.


----------



## perplesso (18 Novembre 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> chiaro proprio per niente, vedi che il tuo compagno si rode di gelosia ed anzichè rassicurarlo peggiori le cose?


i caratteri,purtroppo o per fortuna,non sono tutti uguali.    io credo che questa donna qualcosa da nascondere ce l'abbia,per questo si chiude.

credo anche proprio a causa della sua personalità,mal sopporti la gelosia di Randy. e che quindi anzichè rassicurarlo e mostrarsi "materna", reagisca con durezza.

Per questo userei una tattica che comporti meno sensazione di controllo.   si può indagare anche senza farsi notare.    esiste anche tutto un linguaggio non verbale che può aiutare e che qui sul forum è difficile spiegare, almeno per me


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Lasciala in pace, più la pressi e più la allontani.


Continuo a non essere d'accordo con questo consiglio.

Io la affronterei e le farei presente il mio malumore e i miei dubbi. Sarà lei a dovermi dare a quel punto delle rassicurazioni convincenti.
Ci sono momenti in cui vale la pena fare lo struzzo e alcuni invece è meglio andare a fondo. tutto ciò dipende dall'importanza che noi diamo alle singole cose. Se preferiamo evitare di scoprire la verità e riusciamo a convivere col dubbio opto per lo struzzo. Se invece il dubbio ci fa vivere male opto per il confronto.

Buscopann


----------



## ivanl (18 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Continuo a non essere d'accordo con questo consiglio.
> 
> Io la affronterei e le farei presente il mio malumore e i miei dubbi. Sarà lei a dovermi dare a quel punto delle rassicurazioni convincenti.
> Ci sono momenti in cui vale la pena fare lo struzzo e alcuni invece è meglio andare a fondo. tutto ciò dipende dall'importanza che noi diamo alle singole cose. Se preferiamo evitare di scoprire la verità e riusciamo a convivere col dubbio opto per lo struzzo. Se invece il dubbio ci fa vivere male opto per il confronto.
> ...


Perfettamente d'accordo


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Randy vuoi un consiglio vero?diglielo.SI hai letto bene.Digli:amore ma ti interessa un altro?lei negherà,però intanto capisce che sei sulle sue tracce,a quel punto dovrai esser bravo tu a notare cambiamentei nel suo modo d'agire.Se non ha nulla da nascondere preseguirà....lascia star ei coglionazzi che che scrivono lascia stare i controlli,quelli sono i classici cronuti e contenti,sanno di essere cornuti ma non hanno interessi a scroprirlo..MEZZI UOMINI SENZA DIGNITà.


Ha un bambino piccolo. Io non sono una donna e non ho mai partorito, ma credo, ipotizzo, azzardo che possa anche essere in una fase in cui qualche apprezzamento, qualche corteggiamento, possa gratificarla. Al di là di essere una con forte personalità, palle di ferro, ecc.
Capisco che da apprezzamento/corteggiamento a farsi sbattere da un altro c'è una bella differenza, però le domande dirette la indurrebbero unicamente a stare più attenta. Se gli vuole mettere le corna, gliele mette comunque.


----------



## randyrandy (18 Novembre 2014)

Ok. sapete come sono convinto che reagirebbe? Con l'ipotesi 2 e cioè che le limito la libertà e che sono paranoico. 
A quel punto avrei solo dimostrato debolezza, mi sentirei doppiamente in pericolo e quel punto sono convinto che inizerei davvero ad allontanarmi (soffrendo "like a dog")...passando io dalla parte del torto (no?)



ivanl ha detto:


> Perfettamente d'accordo


----------



## Don Chisciotte (18 Novembre 2014)

Facciamo un po' di ordine:

1) Fai bene a sospettare, soprattutto  se i comportamenti sono diventati "anomali" rispetto al passato. Ma la  cosa va al di là del fatto che ti tradisca o meno( può anche solo  semplicemente avere uno spasimante o si "diverte" a flirtare). Il  problema infatti è il tuo rapporto con lei... a prescindere... tutto il  resto non è altro che un campanello di allarme che ha bisogno di essere  ascoltato e risolto

2) Ne parlerei, meglio che fare il detective  che non farebbe altro che deteriorare i rapporti. Bisognerebbe capire in  che modo e con quali modalità il vostro rapporto si è consolidato, ma  in genere fiducia e rispetto sono i caposaldi che, a mio modesto parere,  diventano patrimonio di entrambi nella coppia. Se tu hai paura di  parlarne e se preferisci violare la sua privacy, avete più problemi di  quanto tu possa pensare.

3) Le sue risposte non ti soddisferanno  ed è giusto così. Il motto rimane sempre NEGARE, NEGARE, NEGARE, ma dopo  potresti valutare i suoi comportamenti se hanno avuto un piccolo  cambiamento. Sia chiaro, non tanto nella gestione del cellulare(  potrebbe solo significare che si è fatta più accorta), ma di come si  comporta con te( tenerezze, sesso, disponibilità, voglia di condividere  del tempo ecc..)

4) La questione principale rimane che tu in  questo momento non stai bene e non sei sereno. E' compito anche suo, se  tu non lo sei tranquillo, ristabilire un certo tipo di rapporto. Se ti  ama e ci tiene a voi come coppia non avrà problemi ad adoperarsi per non  perderti.


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2014)

*SI*



PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ha un bambino piccolo. Io non sono una donna e non ho mai partorito, ma credo, ipotizzo, azzardo che possa anche essere in una fase in cui qualche apprezzamento, qualche corteggiamento, possa gratificarla. Al di là di essere una con forte personalità, palle di ferro, ecc.
> Capisco che da apprezzamento/corteggiamento a farsi sbattere da un altro c'è una bella differenza, però le domande dirette la indurrebbero unicamente a stare più attenta. Se gli vuole mettere le corna, gliele mette comunque.



Condivido il tutto,ma almeno non passi da coglione.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (18 Novembre 2014)

Ma chi poi parlado in maniera ipotetica di tradimento direbbe "sono propensa a perdonare perchè capirei che soffre anche chi tradisce perchè non sta bene con se stesso"?
..........si è già data molte risposte secondo me.
E' un grosso campanello d'allarme.


----------



## randyrandy (18 Novembre 2014)

non sono bravissimo nei discorsi ma apprezzo davvero la tua risposta, come il contributo di tutti. Dicevo che non sono molto bravo nei discorsi e temo davvero di fare la figura del morboso..del debole...per una situazione che quando tutto era "normale" sembrava semplice fantascienza. Ad ogni modo il discorso è difficile perchè mi fa stare male, potrebbe limitare la spontaneità. Vorrei quasi prendermi una pausa. Se fossimo fidanzati vi giuro che tornerei a casa mia per qualche giorno, magari con una scusa. Mi allontanerei da lei per riflettere. Avete capito la sensazione? 



Don Chisciotte ha detto:


> Facciamo un po' di ordine:
> 
> 1) Fai bene a sospettare, soprattutto  se i comportamenti sono diventati "anomali" rispetto al passato. Ma la  cosa va al di là del fatto che ti tradisca o meno( può anche solo  semplicemente avere uno spasimante o si "diverte" a flirtare). Il  problema infatti è il tuo rapporto con lei... a prescindere... tutto il  resto non è altro che un campanello di allarme che ha bisogno di essere  ascoltato e risolto
> 
> ...


----------



## randyrandy (18 Novembre 2014)

aspetta il discorso era : "soffrirei maledettamente, ma non sarei adirata con il partner perchè capirei che non è una cosa contro di me, che il danno lo fa a se stesso perchè non sta bene con se stesso". 

La cosa comunque è stata completata dicendo che i veri drammi sono altri come la malattia e la morte. Questo non è a suo modo di vedere definibile come "dramma" della vita. Io sostenevo appunto che era un vero dramma per me perchè costituiva un vero lutto. Un lutto per la eprsona che si credeva fosse il partner e che smette in quel momento di esistere come tale. 



Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Ma chi poi parlado in maniera ipotetica di tradimento direbbe "sono propensa a perdonare perchè capirei che soffre anche chi tradisce perchè non sta bene con se stesso"?
> ..........si è già data molte risposte secondo me.
> E' un grosso campanello d'allarme.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (18 Novembre 2014)

randyrandy ha detto:


> aspetta il discorso era : "soffrirei maledettamente, ma non sarei adirata con il partner perchè capirei che non è una cosa contro di me, che il danno lo fa a se stesso perchè non sta bene con se stesso".
> 
> La cosa comunque è stata completata dicendo che i veri drammi sono altri come la malattia e la morte. Questo non è a suo modo di vedere definibile come "dramma" della vita. Io sostenevo appunto che era un vero dramma per me perchè costituiva un vero lutto. Un lutto per la eprsona che si credeva fosse il partner e che smette in quel momento di esistere come tale.


E' proprio la differenza di visione del tradimento tra chi tradisce e chi lo subisce... su questo forum ce ne sono quanti ne vuoi di esempi. Io sono stata tradita e concordo sul lutto (posto che certo, malattia e morte ridimensionano sempre tutto il resto), chi ha tradito o tradisce "S-Drammatizza", appunto.
Quello che intendevo dire, comunque, è che in genere a queste considerazioni arrivi dopo esserci passato in mezzo. Prima, a mio parere, in una coppia, tutta questa comprensione per il traditore ipotetico non esisterebbe...
(Potrebbe pero' avere un passato da traditrice o tradita e quindi sapere bene di cosa parla anche se non tradisce al momento, esempio)


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2014)

*SI*

Il tradimento è un DRAMMA EMOTIVO,il resto sonolel cazzate di chi non capisce un cazzo o di chi ha una propria convenienza a farlo passare per altro.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (18 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il tradimento è un DRAMMA EMOTIVO,il resto sonolel cazzate di chi non capisce un cazzo o di chi ha una propria convenienza a farlo passare per altro.


Preciso.


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2014)

*Si*



Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Preciso.


Non perdo neanche più tempo a repicare su questo punto.


----------



## perplesso (18 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Continuo a non essere d'accordo con questo consiglio.
> 
> Io la affronterei e le farei presente il mio malumore e i miei dubbi. Sarà lei a dovermi dare a quel punto delle rassicurazioni convincenti.
> Ci sono momenti in cui vale la pena fare lo struzzo e alcuni invece è meglio andare a fondo. tutto ciò dipende dall'importanza che noi diamo alle singole cose. Se preferiamo evitare di scoprire la verità e riusciamo a convivere col dubbio opto per lo struzzo. Se invece il dubbio ci fa vivere male opto per il confronto.
> ...


se Randy non è in grado di sopportare la verità,nel caso fosse quella che teme,affrontarla adesso sarebbe devastante.

un pugno in faccia devi saperlo incassare,altrimenti ti manda al tappeto.   io mi concentrerei su come migliorare la sua guardia destra


----------



## randyrandy (18 Novembre 2014)

esatto , piu o meno così



perplesso ha detto:


> se Randy non è in grado di sopportare la verità,nel caso fosse quella che teme,affrontarla adesso sarebbe devastante.
> 
> un pugno in faccia devi saperlo incassare,altrimenti ti manda al tappeto.   io mi concentrerei su come migliorare la sua guardia destra


----------



## Manon Lescaut (18 Novembre 2014)

randyrandy ha detto:


> esatto , piu o meno così


Mah, la guardia destra serve a poco. Io mi concentrerei a non mettere la testa sotto la sabbia "lasciando fuori il culo".


----------



## perplesso (18 Novembre 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Mah, la guardia destra serve a poco. Io mi concentrerei a non mettere la testa sotto la sabbia "lasciando fuori il culo".


le 2 cose non sono in contrasto tra di loro.   può imparare a difendersi dalla verità senza smettere di inseguirla.

io osserverei come si comporta,senza frugarle nel telefono o sul pc.   e senza trascurare me ed i miei impegni.

se il distacco fisico ed emotivo procederà,non gli serviranno nemmeno tante prove,già quello sarebbe sufficiente.


----------



## disincantata (18 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> a me la tua storia colpisce ogni volta che la leggo.
> non me ne capacito.



Neppure io, ma di me stessa, troppo tonta e, pensavo di essere 'sveglia'...:rotfl:

W le persone e gelose e sospettose (che non tollero/tolleravo).

Insegnero' alle mie figlie a non abbassare mai la guardia (e ad un genero).:rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (18 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Continuo a non essere d'accordo con questo consiglio.
> 
> Io la affronterei e le farei presente il mio malumore e i miei dubbi. Sarà lei a dovermi dare a quel punto delle rassicurazioni convincenti.
> Ci sono momenti in cui vale la pena fare lo struzzo e alcuni invece è meglio andare a fondo. tutto ciò dipende dall'importanza che noi diamo alle singole cose. Se preferiamo evitare di scoprire la verità e riusciamo a convivere col dubbio opto per lo struzzo. Se invece il dubbio ci fa vivere male opto per il confronto.
> ...



SE PERO' CHIEDI e lui/lei ti rassicura, ti dice 'ma cosa ti viene in mente', e anche davanti a prove si inventa che 'quella/quello' e' pazza e fuori di testa, che puoi chiedere a chi vuoi.....o lo/la  pedini e controlli in maniera iĺlegale/legale o ti continua a fregare.


----------



## randyrandy (18 Novembre 2014)

infatti forse devo solo farmi gli affari miei, navigare per la mia rotta e basta. Distacco emotivo....si ok...ma che delusione sarebbe.. 



disincantata ha detto:


> SE PERO' CHIEDI e lui/lei ti rassicura, ti dice 'ma cosa ti viene in mente', e anche davanti a prove si inventa che 'quella/quello' e' pazza e fuori di testa, che puoi chiedere a chi vuoi.....o lo/la  pedini e controlli in maniera iĺlegale/legale o ti continua a fregare.


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> SE PERO' CHIEDI e lui/lei ti rassicura, ti dice 'ma cosa ti viene in mente', e anche davanti a prove si inventa che 'quella/quello' e' pazza e fuori di testa, che puoi chiedere a chi vuoi.....o lo/la  pedini e controlli in maniera iĺlegale/legale o ti continua a fregare.


Il dubbio è quello che ti fa vivere male. Soprattutto se diventa un'ossessione.
Non è detto che parlandone lui possa scoprire la verità.  Ma a volte può fare molto bene ricevere semplicemente delle rassicurazioni. Si ha la testa più libera e la mente più lucida. Almeno per un pò. 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2014)

randyrandy ha detto:


> infatti forse devo solo farmi gli affari miei, navigare per la mia rotta e basta. Distacco emotivo....si ok...ma che delusione sarebbe..


Lei si sta allontanando. Ma tu facendo così ti rendi complice. È il solito discorso. Dialogare è la cosa più difficile in una coppia.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> le 2 cose non sono in contrasto tra di loro.   può imparare a difendersi dalla verità senza smettere di inseguirla.
> 
> io osserverei come si comporta,senza frugarle nel telefono o sul pc.   e senza trascurare me ed i miei impegni.
> 
> se il distacco fisico ed emotivo procederà,non gli serviranno nemmeno tante prove,già quello sarebbe sufficiente.


Se lui ha paura della verità non deve nemmeno porsi il problema se lei lo stia tradendo o meno.

Buscopann


----------



## randyrandy (18 Novembre 2014)

non ho paura della verità, vorrei arrivarci senza rischiare di rovinare qualcosa se alla fine si dovesse rivelare tutto infondato.. un falso allarme per intenderci. 



Buscopann ha detto:


> Se lui ha paura della verità non deve nemmeno porsi il problema se lei lo stia tradendo o meno.
> 
> Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2014)

randyrandy ha detto:


> non ho paura della verità, vorrei arrivarci senza rischiare di rovinare qualcosa se alla fine si dovesse rivelare tutto infondato.. un falso allarme per intenderci.


Guarda che non si rovina nulla chiedendo trasparenza. Almeno in una coppia normale. È non chiedendo e non dialogando che si rovinano invece i rapporti.
Certo..Se uno ad ogni pirlata pretende spiegazioni è ovvio che rompe i maroni. Ma se non è il tuo caso trova il coraggio di parlarle. Sempre che tu non abbia paura della verità come hai scritto poco fa.

Buscopann


----------



## randyrandy (18 Novembre 2014)

Ho appena chiesto via messaggio cosa ha fatto ieri notte e mi ha fatto un eleneco delle cose che ha sbrigato al Pc con un "adesso ti è chiaro?" alla fine. Aggressiva! Che palle questa situazione.......



Buscopann ha detto:


> Guarda che non si rovina nulla chiedendo trasparenza. Almeno in una coppia normale. È non chiedendo e non dialogando che si rovinano invece i rapporti.
> Certo..Se uno ad ogni pirlata pretende spiegazioni è ovvio che rompe i maroni. Ma se non è il tuo caso trova il coraggio di parlarle. Sempre che tu non abbia paura della verità come hai scritto poco fa.
> 
> Buscopann


----------



## Manon Lescaut (18 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Guarda che non si rovina nulla chiedendo trasparenza. Almeno in una coppia normale. È non chiedendo e non dialogando che si rovinano invece i rapporti.
> Certo..Se uno ad ogni pirlata pretende spiegazioni è ovvio che rompe i maroni. Ma se non è il tuo caso trova il coraggio di parlarle. Sempre che tu non abbia paura della verità come hai scritto poco fa.
> 
> Buscopann


Ma infatti. Secondo me randy è già nel circolo del divento paranoico perchà non posso chiedere rassicurazioni perchè se le chiedo mi accusano di essere paranoico e rovinare il rapporto. Ma guarda che non dovrebbe funzionare cosi'...


----------



## Manon Lescaut (18 Novembre 2014)

randyrandy ha detto:


> Ho appena chiesto via messaggio cosa ha fatto ieri notte e mi ha fatto un eleneco delle cose che ha sbrigato al Pc con un "adesso ti è chiaro?" alla fine. Aggressiva! Che palle questa situazione.......


si chiama mostrizzazione.


----------



## randyrandy (18 Novembre 2014)

cioè? 



Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> si chiama mostrizzazione.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Novembre 2014)

randyrandy ha detto:


> Ho appena chiesto via messaggio cosa ha fatto ieri notte e mi ha fatto un eleneco delle cose che ha sbrigato al Pc con un "adesso ti è chiaro?" alla fine. Aggressiva! Che palle questa situazione.......


Randy,mettiti il cuore in pace,le tipe come tua moglie non le cambi.Come ho scritto a suo tempo,il marito della mia ex amante,telefonava 10 volte al giorno.Anche quando eravamo a letto insieme,al motel.........perche'si amavano molto,no????
quindi............

:corna::corna:


----------



## disincantata (18 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il dubbio è quello che ti fa vivere male. Soprattutto se diventa un'ossessione.
> Non è detto che parlandone lui possa scoprire la verità.  Ma a volte può fare molto bene ricevere semplicemente delle rassicurazioni. Si ha la testa più libera e la mente più lucida. Almeno per un pò.
> 
> Buscopann



PIU' DI ME che mi convinse talmente tanto che dimenticai in due ore messaggi e telefonata alla madre di lei, chi c'e' da convincere?

SONO la dimostrazione che invece quando si hanno dubbi e no si e' paranoici, io manco pensai a controllarglQUINDIi il cellulare e avrei scoperto di  tutto.

Quindi se abbiamo sospetti forti dobbiamo agire. LEGALMENTE possibilmente. 

UN INVESTIGATORE privato mi avrebbe tolto dubbi e fornito prove in una settimana. E POTEVO.

Non mi e' mai venuta  l'idea.  Mi era venuto in mente di mettergli un registratore in auto, quanto mai non lo feci.

Vedevo che faceva molti molti piu' km del necessario.  MULTE ASSURDE. 

Se una delle mie figlie mi confidarsi un giorno di avere sospetti le pagherei subito un agenzia investigativa. SUBITO.

inutile fare domande.  ANZI, PROPRIO DA ALLORA mio marito comincio' a tenersi il cellulare in tasca e il pin segreto.


----------



## disincantata (18 Novembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Randy,mettiti il cuore in pace,le tipe come tua moglie non le cambi.Come ho scritto a suo tempo,il marito della mia ex amante,telefonava 10 volte al giorno.Anche quando eravamo a letto insieme,al motel.........perche'si amavano molto,no????
> quindi............
> 
> :corna::corna:



Come ami tu tua moglie!  FAI IL BRAVO lotharone.   :rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (18 Novembre 2014)

se tua moglie e' pratica con la tecnologia, allora o usi un'applicazione spia (quelle a pagamento) ma devi avere il suo telefono per una mezz'ora, oppure prendi un investigatore.
se non e' pratica e tu si, allora fai con poca spesa. Chiedere, se non c'e' onesta' di base, non serve a niente.


----------



## ivanl (18 Novembre 2014)

ma poi, mi chiedo, con un bambino piccolo, dove lo trova tutto 'sto tempo? Chi lo tiene quando va in giro?


----------



## randyrandy (18 Novembre 2014)

Babysitter e sua mamma (separata, piccola nota a margine) 



ivanl ha detto:


> ma poi, mi chiedo, con un bambino piccolo, dove lo trova tutto 'sto tempo? Chi lo tiene quando va in giro?


----------



## LDS (18 Novembre 2014)

randyrandy ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per gli interventi. Davvero. Un elemento nuovo: Ieri ho condotto una conversazione con lei sul tradimento. Lei sostiene che perdonerebbe e non sarebbe adirata con il proprio partner perche riconoscerebbe che è lui che sbaglia e che non sta bene con se stesso. Soffrirebbe ma sarebbe aperta al perdono. A me suona come un grande campanello d'allarme.


è fatta. hai certezza. 100 % proprio.

mettiti l'anima in pace, ti ha tradito.

raccogli le forze per trovare il modo di avere la certezza e metterla di fronte il fatto compiuto.


----------



## Palladiano (18 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Come ami tu tua moglie! FAI IL BRAVO lotharone. :rotfl:


oscillo senza alcun titolo per farlo, tra tristezza e disprezzo.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> oscillo senza alcun titolo per farlo, tra tristezza e disprezzo.



tu oscilli tra il cervo e l'alce,se non ricordo male.......meglio stare dall'altra parte no?ovvero sia,nella nobile congrega,dei Diversamente Fedeli.


----------



## LDS (18 Novembre 2014)

comunque io ho sempre avuto la password sul mio telefono e sul computer, non ho mai voluto che nessuno toccasse le mie cose.

siamo arrivati al punto in cui Laure credeva che io la tradissi, scenata di gelosia enorme, era convinta che sicuramente le stessi nascondendo qualcosa.

a quel punto le ho detto, tie, guarda, mail, messaggi, Facebook, whattsup, tutto quello che vuoi....così la pianti di stressarmi.

vuoi la password, prendi la password....fai come vuoi..

non è che se uno si blocca il telefono allora tradisce il compagno, suvvia.


----------



## Palladiano (18 Novembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tu oscilli tra il cervo e l'alce,se non ricordo male.......meglio stare dall'altra parte no?ovvero sia,nella nobile congrega,dei Diversamente Fedeli.


ricordi male


----------



## Higgins (18 Novembre 2014)

randyrandy ha detto:


> Ciao a tutte ho bisogno di voi, del vostro intuito ed esperienza per capire se sono paranoico oppure ho buon fiuto, e in questo caso quale soluzione mi suggerite per uscire da una situazione che mi sta un pò condizionando.
> 
> Sono fidanzato con una bella ragazza, con molta leadership e carisma con il quale abbiamo un bambino piccolo. lei si è sacrificata tanto per questo bimbo ed è una mamma stupende e molto premurosa. Anche in casa nei mie confronti è sempre stata molto attenta e presente. per entrambi non è la prima storia importante. Lei mi ha corteggiato molto all'inizio ed è grazie a lei e alla sua perserveranza se mi sono fidato e ho inziiato la nostra sotria d'amore. E ne sono felice. Ultimamente sento che ci sono dei piccoli cambiamenti che non mi fanno vivere bene il nostro rapporto e credo stia saltando una sorta di esclusività che sentivo appartenerci.
> 
> ...


Ho un'idea che sottopongo agli altri utenti del forum. Io non l'ho mai provata e magari è 'na cazzata.

Tu le dici che le devi parlare, che è una cosa importante.

Quando siete a tu per tu le "confessi": ti ho tradita. Ho un'amante da 4 mesi.

Una volta detto vedi come reagisce, magari dice "anch'io" e il gioco è fatto.

In ogni caso vedi come reagisce, in ogni caso si incazzerà, ma se anche lei ha l'amante non farà un dramma.

Certo è che si tratta di una tattica "one shot"! Subito dopo dovrai svelare tutto, che hai inventato eccetera.

Se però funziona....

Che ne pensate?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Ho un'idea che sottopongo agli altri utenti del forum. Io non l'ho mai provata e magari è 'na cazzata.
> 
> Tu le dici che le devi parlare, che è una cosa importante.
> 
> ...


cazzata


----------



## disincantata (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Ho un'idea che sottopongo agli altri utenti del forum. Io non l'ho mai provata e magari è 'na cazzata.
> 
> Tu le dici che le devi parlare, che è una cosa importante.
> 
> ...



NON FUNZIONEREBBE,  abbiamo gia' visto traditori scoprire tradimenti, arrabbiarsi fino ad alzare le mani e NON ammettere di aver tradito prima e magari mentre.

IN PIU' NEPPURE  sappiamo  SE LUI E' FEDELE, ha  parlato  solo si lei.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Ho un'idea che sottopongo agli altri utenti del forum. Io non l'ho mai provata e magari è 'na cazzata.
> 
> Tu le dici che le devi parlare, che è una cosa importante.
> 
> ...


Vaffanculo?


----------



## randyrandy (18 Novembre 2014)

sono fedele! 



disincantata ha detto:


> NON FUNZIONEREBBE,  abbiamo gia' visto traditori scoprire tradimenti, arrabbiarsi fino ad alzare le mani e NON ammettere di aver tradito prima e magari mentre.
> 
> IN PIU' NEPPURE  sappiamo  SE LUI E' FEDELE, ha  parlato  solo si lei.


----------



## Higgins (18 Novembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> cazzata





disincantata ha detto:


> NON FUNZIONEREBBE,  abbiamo gia' visto traditori scoprire tradimenti, arrabbiarsi fino ad alzare le mani e NON ammettere di aver tradito prima e magari mentre.
> 
> IN PIU' NEPPURE  sappiamo  SE LUI E' FEDELE, ha  parlato  solo si lei.


allora non mi resta che consigliare anche a lui di farsi l'amante. Mal che vada finisce pari!


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2014)

randyrandy ha detto:


> sono fedele!


Sì vabbè. L'idea era di fingere di confessare una relazione, mica di averla veramente.


----------



## Palladiano (18 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì vabbè. L'idea era di fingere di confessare una relazione, mica di averla veramente.


rispondev
a disincantata credo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Ho un'idea che sottopongo agli altri utenti del forum. Io non l'ho mai provata e magari è 'na cazzata.
> 
> Tu le dici che le devi parlare, che è una cosa importante.
> 
> ...



Da mettere in pratica solo se si è già deciso quello che si vuole fare dopo.
Del tipo: 
Lei risponde: Anch'io.
Lui: Ok,è stato bello....addio...

Si butta la giacca sulla spalla con nonchalance, gira sui tacchi ed esce di scena per sempre.

Ma questo di solito funziona nei film


----------



## Palladiano (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> allora non mi resta che consigliare anche a lui di farsi l'amante. Mal che vada finisce pari!


stai scherzando o dici seriamente?


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> rispondev
> a disincantata credo


Maledetto smartphone.


----------



## Don Chisciotte (18 Novembre 2014)

Vabbè, in genere sono pragmatico e ritengo che in generalmente le cose sono come sembrano.

randy diche che non ritiene di essere pronto a sapere la verità, ma questo è quello che pensa il suo raziocinio, perchè altrimenti non sarebbe andato in paranoia e non avrebbe considerato sospetto certi comportamenti.

randy ha solo paura che i suoi dubbi( che lo mandano in paranoia ma gli lasciano qualche speranza) diventino certezze.

Quindi sono daccordo con Buscopann quando dice che si mette la testa sotto la sabbia ma si lascia scoperto il culo...

Comunque sia per me randy sta facendo anche peggio e cioè fa ampiamente intuire che in questo momento è insicuro e che non si fida. Ne è la dimostrazione il messaggio di risposta della moglie.

Quindi lui indirettamente con la moglie ha già parlato del problema( nel senso che le preoccupazioni sono state trasmesse alla compagna) e quindi nelle migliori delle ipotesi sta già passando da paronoico.

Insomma se la preoccupazione è che il rapporto vada ad esaurirsi ritengo che si stiano mettendo le condizioni perchè accada.

Se invece abbiamo paura di essere feriti nell'orgoglio... beh... quello bisogna prima averlo...


----------



## Higgins (18 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> stai scherzando o dici seriamente?


semiserio! 

avevo iniziato una discussione sui questo un po' di tempo fa! Ma è una boutade! Ovviamente non penso che sia la soluzione a nulla!


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2014)

randyrandy ha detto:


> magari potrei aspettare un mese circa e vedere come va. Intanto monitorare e poi preparare un bel discorso.
> Comunque mi sento terribilmente scoraggiato. Spero capiate.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda i comportamenti...tutto ha avuto origine da un nostro litigio per motivi legati alla mia gelosia. Sono stato attento a non accusare nessun comportamento strano specifico ma le ho riportato solo il mio sospetto che ci tenesse mano a me. Da li in poi il nostro rapporto si è un pò guastato.
> ...


OK.
Anche mia moglie reagiva così.
Blindandosi ulteriormente e avendocela con me se pretendevo di controllare se quello che mi raccontava corrispondeva al vero.
Ovviamente tutti i sospetti erano fondati. 
A ogni pressione che tu fai, scatta l'ulteriore blindatura.
I rapporti guastati sono un sintomo.
In realtà potrebbe anche avere più euforia, anche sessuale, se fosse nel periodo dell'innamoramento.
Devi cogliere i cambiamenti in lei, ma soprattutto concentrarti sulle contraddizioni che possono emergere.
Non esiste il tradimento perfetto, soprattutto se perpetuato nel tempo e in un clima di diffidenza raggiunta.
Prima o poi un marito sospettoso trova conferme.


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non sono te, sono me e quindi ti dico cosa farei io.
> Se fa mancare qualcosa al vostro rapporto non in termini di tempo (mi pare indaffarata), ma di disponibilità, fossi in te altro che parlare! Inizia il braccio di ferro, duro e silenzioso, e anche se soffro sto lì a guardare fino a che punto arriva; diventa non la mia nemica, ma la mia avversaria di sicuro; potrebbe pure essere divertente; ma certamente a lei deve interessare qualcosa di te. Se nemmeno si accorge che stai facendo braccio di ferro, hai la prova provata che ha un amante e anche un amante piuttosto importante.
> Se invece non ti fa mancare nulla, se con te, a parte l'elettronica blindata, è sempre quella che conosci e che ami, se la riconosci in quello che fa e che è CON te e con vostro figlio, beh, *io al posto tuo direi che si faccia pure qualche storiella di letto in giro, chissenefrega.*


Dipende se rimangono tali.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (18 Novembre 2014)

randyrandy ha detto:


> cioè?


La fase in cui il traditore è in balia dei suoi ormoni e reagisce ad ogni anche lecita richiesta del consorte ufficiale con aggressività, scaricando qualsiasi cosa sul tradito, fino a lasciarlo inebetito ed incredulo a domandarsi "ma che compagno pessimo sono, guarda come l'ho fatta arrabbiare, è meglio che mi do da fare per farla tornare felice come era prima"
Non sono brava a spiegarlo, troppo coinvolta


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2014)

randyrandy ha detto:


> non so....a voi verrebbe da blindarvi così? O spiegare poer tranquillizzare...bho a volte le relazioni sembrano appese ad un filo. E' un effetto collaterale indubbiamente dovute agli strumenti di nuova generazione. Che però aumentano anche la tentazione di andare dietro altre storie secondo me...



Mia moglie ha accesso al mio cellulare liberamente.
Soprattutto da quando l'ho beccata l'altra sera a sbirciare dentro glielo lascio in mano.
Ovviamente cancello i msg su What'sApp, il registro chiamate e tutto quello che voglio rimanga per me.
Chiariamoci: se uno ha una relazione importante si fa un secondo cellulare, una seconda mail e li gestisce fuori da casa, come minimo.


----------



## Palladiano (18 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Maledetto smartphone.


Maledetto si


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> La fase in cui il traditore è in balia dei suoi ormoni e reagisce ad ogni anche lecita richiesta del consorte ufficiale con aggressività, scaricando qualsiasi cosa sul tradito, fino a lasciarlo inebetito ed incredulo a domandarsi "ma che compagno pessimo sono, guarda come l'ho fatta arrabbiare, è meglio che mi do da fare per farla tornare felice come era prima"
> Non sono brava a spiegarlo, troppo coinvolta



Esattamente! 
Quello che ho fatto anch'io...
Qual è quella successiva, quando la relazione si consolida, invece?


----------



## Palladiano (18 Novembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> semiserio!
> 
> avevo iniziato una discussione sui questo un po' di tempo fa! Ma è una boutade! Ovviamente non penso che sia la soluzione a nulla!


Ah ok.


----------



## Dalida (18 Novembre 2014)

randyrandy ha detto:


> non sono bravissimo nei discorsi ma apprezzo davvero la tua risposta, come il contributo di tutti. Dicevo che non sono molto bravo nei discorsi e *temo davvero di fare la figura del morboso..del debole..*.per una situazione che quando tutto era "normale" sembrava semplice fantascienza. Ad ogni modo il discorso è difficile perchè mi fa stare male, potrebbe limitare la spontaneità. Vorrei quasi prendermi una pausa. Se fossimo fidanzati vi giuro che tornerei a casa mia per qualche giorno, magari con una scusa. Mi allontanerei da lei per riflettere. Avete capito la sensazione?


tu, in questo momento, un po' lo sei.
si capisce anche da come descrivi lei, almeno a me hai dato questa impressione.


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Se non hai niente da nascondere non nascondi. Esperienza personale.


Ognuno di noi ha dei segreti, anche le conversazioni con amiche e amici, gli sfoghi etc.
Non necessariamente amanti.


----------



## banshee (18 Novembre 2014)

*ciao..*

ciao randyrandy

io non ho mai tradito il mio ex compagno, eppure avevo password al telefono, niente messaggi in blocco schermo, mi portavo il cellulare al bagno etc etc..

e sai perché? perché una mia amica che sta con un suo carissimo amico, l'ha tradito e si è sfogata con me. Ha avuto il periodo dello sfogo post, pentimenti, sensi di colpa, paure etc etc. 

Io avevo molta paura che il mio ex leggesse qualche cosa, perché poi sarebbe successo il disastro.

Però posso dirti che il tutto durò molto poco.. il tempo che passa a' nuttata, la mia amica è andata avanti e via...

però alla domanda sul tradimento, la tua compagna ha dato una risposta un po' allarmante.

quoto oscuro e disincantata, indaga. Indaga.


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2014)

Sarò strano. Ma io se ho un malessere e lei è la causa di questo malessere ne parlo.
Ho notato che quando ci si chiude si peggiorano solo le cose.
Ognuno è diverso. Ma io andrei fuori di matto con una persona che non si confronta. Farei il diavolo a quattro.

Buscopann


----------



## Manon Lescaut (18 Novembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Esattamente!
> Quello che ho fatto anch'io...
> Qual è quella successiva, quando la relazione si consolida, invece?


Si abbassa la guardia e si viene fregati 
Oppure l'amante fa scoppiare la bomba


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io anche
> Ti faccio un esempio
> Quando sono entrata in questo forum passavo ore du msn con utenti del forum. Mio marito mi vedeva e ogni volta campavo scuse
> Se avesse scritto qui avreste detto che di sicuro lo tradivo
> ...



Quello che faccio anch'io. Per esempio.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (18 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sarò strano. Ma io se ho un malessere e lei è la causa di questo malessere ne parlo.
> Ho notato che quando ci si chiude si peggiorano solo le cose.
> Ognuno è diverso. Ma io andrei fuori di matto con una persona che non si confronta. Farei il diavolo a quattro.
> 
> Buscopann


ma di fronte a chi nega e ti accusa di essere paranoico? Il confronto non puo' essere unilaterale... e se lei si blinda ancora di piu' non mi sembra voglia rassicurarlo, ma solo proteggersi.


----------



## Dalida (18 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sarò strano. Ma io se ho un malessere e lei è la causa di questo malessere ne parlo.
> Ho notato che quando ci si chiude si peggiorano solo le cose.
> Ognuno è diverso. Ma io andrei fuori di matto con una persona che non si confronta. Farei il diavolo a quattro.
> 
> Buscopann


anche io, talmente tanto che a volte la rabbia è stata perfino un ostacolo al dialogo.
leggendo randy, però, mi pare che lui abbia una certa soggezione della compagna.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie ha accesso al mio cellulare liberamente.
> Soprattutto da quando l'ho beccata l'altra sera a sbirciare dentro glielo lascio in mano.
> Ovviamente cancello i msg su What'sApp, il registro chiamate e tutto quello che voglio rimanga per me.
> Chiariamoci: se uno ha una relazione importante si fa un secondo cellulare, una seconda mail e li gestisce fuori da casa, come minimo.


Non è detto


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2014)

randyrandy ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per gli interventi. Davvero. Un elemento nuovo: Ieri ho condotto una conversazione con lei sul tradimento. Lei sostiene che perdonerebbe e non sarebbe adirata con il proprio partner perche riconoscerebbe che è lui che sbaglia e che non sta bene con se stesso. Soffrirebbe ma sarebbe aperta al perdono. A me suona come un grande campanello d'allarme.


Minchia, ma tutti le stesse cose!
Mia moglie sondò il terreno prima che io scoprissi tutto con la stessa domanda...


----------



## Manon Lescaut (18 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> anche io, talmente tanto che a volte la rabbia è stata perfino un ostacolo al dialogo.
> leggendo randy, però, mi pare che lui abbia una certa soggezione della compagna.


ma la soggezione non potrebbe essere dettata dalla mostrizzazione in atto? anche io reagivo confusa come randy.


----------



## banshee (18 Novembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi ha dei segreti, anche le conversazioni con amiche e amici, gli sfoghi etc.
> Non necessariamente amanti.


esatto.. oltre al "segreto" della mia amica, io non volevo che lui avesse accesso al mio telefono, perché capitava e pure spesso (e chi ha letto il mio 3d sa di che parlo) che avendo una storia tormentata, io mi sfogassi con gli amici. E non volevo lui lo leggesse.

Io non ho mai controllato il suo telefono, mai il suo pc, per lo stesso motivo. 

Ti suggerisco di indagare per le sue risposte sul tradimento e se la vedi diversa..


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> cazzata



Idem per me.
Si incazza con te ti ammazza e poi se ne va dall'amante tranquillamente in gran segreto a lamentarsi di quanto tu sia stronzo.


----------



## Dalida (18 Novembre 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> ma la soggezione non potrebbe essere dettata dalla mostrizzazione in atto? anche io reagivo confusa come randy.


può essere, certo, noi non conosciamo lei se non attraverso le parole di randy.
anche davanti a un comportamento del genere io mi incazzerei ancora di più probabilmente.


----------



## Higgins (18 Novembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> anche io, talmente tanto che a volte la rabbia è stata perfino un ostacolo al dialogo.
> leggendo randy, però, mi pare che lui abbia una certa soggezione della compagna.


Quoto! Anch'io l'ho pensato. Credo che questa sensazione (di inferiorità in un certo senso), sia parte del problema


----------



## randyrandy (18 Novembre 2014)

eh a sto punto può essere!! 



Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Quoto! Anch'io l'ho pensato. Credo che questa sensazione (di inferiorità in un certo senso), sia parte del problema


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (18 Novembre 2014)

randyrandy ha detto:


> eh a sto punto può essere!!



Leggendoti anch'io ho avvertito questa sensazione. è...o non è.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Idem per me.
> Si incazza con te ti ammazza e poi se ne va dall'amante tranquillamente in gran segreto a lamentarsi di quanto tu sia stronzo.



Cazzi suoi a quel punto


----------



## Eliade (18 Novembre 2014)

Continua a puzzarmi la cosa...
Secondo me, non è assolutamente credibile che lei si alza di notte per controllare il bimbo e accede alla chat così, tanto per...cioè...
[video=youtube;JCNO_ZAHfR8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCNO_ZAHfR8[/video]


Poi vabè, son strana io, ma credo che la cosa più normale da fare sarebbe spegnere la chat alla sera e riaccenderla la mattina. Davvero, mi chiedo che cavolo di cosa importante potrebbe mai essere, da non poter aspettare la mattina?
La prassi sarebbe, ti alzi, controlli il bimbo, eventualmente vai a fare la pipì e poi te ne ritorni a letto...io il cellulare non lo toccherei nemmeno, a meno che...


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> ma di fronte a chi nega e ti accusa di essere paranoico? Il confronto non puo' essere unilaterale... e se lei si blinda ancora di piu' non mi sembra voglia rassicurarlo, ma solo proteggersi.


Se lei si blinda di fronte al mio malessere significa che non si vuole salvare un rapporto.  Io interpreto così la cosa. 
Ma credo che a volte sia anche il modo in cui si cerca di chiedere le cose e dialogare che fa la differenza tra apertura e chiusura del l'interlocutore

Buscopann


----------



## Traccia (18 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io dormivo all'umido,  ma stranamente cosa che non aveva mai fatto, prima,  mio marito teneva sempre il cellulare in tasca o spento.
> 
> ANCHE IN FERIE.
> 
> ...


quoto
e questa a mio avviso è la sintesi di tutto
da traditrice ti dico che mi si può sgamare facile facile semplicemente osservando il mio utilizzo del cellulare: quando non avevo inciuci, era liberamente lasciato ovunque, quando c'era l'ombra dell'inciucio diventava un oggetto misterioso che mi seguiva anche in bagno e 'stranamente' munito di codice blocco.

L'essenza, è tutta in questa frase.

ERGO caro mio....


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Novembre 2014)

.......... ma perchè usate così male questo fantastico strumento che abbiamo che è lo smartphone?....bah


----------



## randyrandy (18 Novembre 2014)

nel senso che dobbiamo spiare di piu o che dobbiamo smanettare meno? 



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> .......... ma perchè usate così male questo fantastico strumento che abbiamo che è lo smartphone?....bah


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Novembre 2014)

randyrandy ha detto:


> nel senso che dobbiamo spiare di piu o che dobbiamo smanettare meno?


Non era riferito a te!
Ma in generale!
I Traditori fanno sempre i soliti cazzo di errori, mai che si impegnino per bene a schematizzare e calcolare il tutto. Un cazzo di cellulare va usato come tutte le sante volte e lasciato sempre in vista anche in tempi di amante! Si devono usare altri metodi, mail nascoste, account internet doppi, doppie sim, chat anonime sullo smartphone! Ricalcolo dei tempi, abituare a tempi nuovi gradualmente.... MAI lasciare il cazzo di numero di cellulare alla controparte per sfrantumazioni anali e vaginali e pisellate varie!
Sto manuale del perfetto traditore lo dovrò scrivere prima o poi!


----------



## tullio (18 Novembre 2014)

In un intervento forse poco meditato, Spleen ha posto alcune domande che occorrerebbe considerare prima di trasformarsi in un indagatore dei segreti della consorte. C'è una verità dei rapporti eprsonali, del vissuto intimo, che precede quella dei fatti positivi. Del resto, al momento, di fatti positivi ce ne sono davvero pochi. Qualche risposta, qualche comportamento privo di trasparenza ma davvero nulla più. Magari poi si avvereranno i sospetti peggiori (speriamo di no) ma per ora si tratta solo di illazioni. 
Noi non sappiamo poi molto del vissuto di Randy: emergono delle tendenze (fose delle debolezze...ma chi non ne ha?) ma non certo un quadro chiaro. Così non sappiamo nulla di preciso del contesto e ci lasciamo condizionare, anche noi, dai timori di Randy e diventiamo sospettosi. 
Randy oscilla tra la volontà di controllare e l'impossibilità di un dialogo trasparente. E si dispera per questo. Ma qui non possiamo dare suggerimenti: al massimo compiangerlo per il suo dolore. Per il dolore che prova ora e non per un tradimento tutto da provare. Inutile, a mio avviso, suggerirgli controllo da pià o controlla di meno; preparati alla botta o non ci badare, fai questo questo o quello: sicuramente ci ha già pensato. Sempre a mio avviso dovrebbe approfittare di questa fase per chiedersi cosa desidera, cosa è disposto ad accettare, cosa è disposto a fare per vivere questa situazione, quali sono i suoi limiti.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Non era riferito a te!
> Ma in generale!
> I Traditori fanno sempre i soliti cazzo di errori, mai che si impegnino per bene a schematizzare e calcolare il tutto. Un cazzo di cellulare va usato come tutte le sante volte e lasciato sempre in vista anche in tempi di amante! Si devono usare altri metodi, mail nascoste, account internet doppi, doppie sim, chat anonime sullo smartphone! Ricalcolo dei tempi, abituare a tempi nuovi gradualmente.... MAI lasciare il cazzo di numero di cellulare alla controparte per sfrantumazioni anali e vaginali e pisellate varie!
> Sto manuale del perfetto traditore lo dovrò scrivere prima o poi!


E poi uno si chiede: Ma potevamo vince a guera noi


----------



## FataIgnorante (18 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E poi uno si chiede: Ma potevamo vince a guera noi


No un cazzo, nun se pò....nun se pò


----------



## Brunetta (18 Novembre 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> se io avessi un altro e il mio uomo si comportasse come si comporta adesso (come un marito) mi sentirei un po' in difficoltà a gestire la mia storia clandestina. E' facile che per prendermi qualche libertà in più potrei accusarlo di essere estremamente angosciante, di non lasciarmi spazio e avendo io il coltello dalla parte del manico (rispetto a chi si tormenta nel sospetto e nell'angoscia di perdere la moglie) mi blinderei approfittando dell'occasione per rendere leciti comportamenti che fino ad ora non erano necessari.
> E' un esempio.


Eh sì la tecnica è quella.


----------



## ivanl (18 Novembre 2014)

basta che poi non facciate le paladine della privacy se uno indaga


----------



## Zod (18 Novembre 2014)

randyrandy ha detto:


> nel senso che dobbiamo spiare di piu o che dobbiamo smanettare meno?


Vivere al fianco di una persona di successo può generare delle insicurezze, un senso di inadeguatezza che sfocia nella gelosia. In particolare quando ci sono zone d'ombra.

Dille la verità. Che stai male perché temi che ti tradisca ed hai bisogno di rassicurazioni. Se ti ama non vorrebbe mai vederti soffrire, non si farebbe alcun problema a consegnarti il suo cellulare sprotetto, pur di tranquillizzarti. Del resto un marito è geloso perché ci tiene a sua moglie. Se invece la sua reazione è sulla massima difensiva, con punti di aggressività, e negazione totale a qualunque tua richiesta, allora che ti tradisca o meno, il problema è un altro e ben più serio. Non ti ama più.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Novembre 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> E' proprio la differenza di visione del tradimento tra chi tradisce e chi lo subisce... su questo forum ce ne sono quanti ne vuoi di esempi. Io sono stata tradita e concordo sul lutto (posto che certo, malattia e morte ridimensionano sempre tutto il resto), chi ha tradito o tradisce "S-Drammatizza", appunto.
> Quello che intendevo dire, comunque, è che in genere a queste considerazioni arrivi dopo esserci passato in mezzo. Prima, a mio parere, in una coppia, tutta questa comprensione per il traditore ipotetico non esisterebbe...
> (Potrebbe pero' avere un passato da traditrice o tradita e quindi sapere bene di cosa parla anche se non tradisce al momento, esempio)


Chi non pensa di tradire non dice per nulla che capirebbe.
Infatti io dicevo che non avrei capito e lui era comprensivo


----------



## Buscopann (18 Novembre 2014)

Cmq ogni volta che leggo RandyRandy a me viene in mente una certa...

[video=youtube;AJMM87_Wkrw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJMM87_Wkrw[/video]


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Non era riferito a te!
> Ma in generale!
> I Traditori fanno sempre i soliti cazzo di errori, mai che si impegnino per bene a schematizzare e calcolare il tutto. Un cazzo di cellulare va usato come tutte le sante volte e lasciato sempre in vista anche in tempi di amante! Si devono usare altri metodi, mail nascoste, account internet doppi, doppie sim, chat anonime sullo smartphone! Ricalcolo dei tempi, abituare a tempi nuovi gradualmente.... MAI lasciare il cazzo di numero di cellulare alla controparte per sfrantumazioni anali e vaginali e pisellate varie!
> Sto manuale del perfetto traditore lo dovrò scrivere prima o poi!


Sono già stanca solo a leggerti
Guarda che Spider la medaglia per miglior traditrice l'ha data a me


----------



## Buscopann (19 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono già stanca solo a leggerti
> Guarda che Spider la medaglia per miglior traditrice l'ha data a me


Ma tutto sto casino solo per due o 3 scopate in più poi..
E' questo che non capisco. Vivere una vita da ricercato, quando magari puoi farti liberamente qualche pugnetta. :carneval:

Se devo fare due mesi così a me ricoverano in un centro di igiene mentale. Evidentemente non è una vita per tutti. C'è chi nella menzogna ci naviga e chi naufraga. 

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono già stanca solo a leggerti
> Guarda che Spider la medaglia per miglior traditrice l'ha data a me


Pensa quanto cazzo ce capisce, allora.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma tutto sto casino solo per due o 3 scopate in più poi..
> E' questo che non capisco. *Vivere una vita da ricercato, quando *magari puoi farti liberamente qualche pugnetta. :carneval:
> 
> Se devo fare due mesi così a me ricoverano in un centro di igiene mentale. Evidentemente non è una vita per tutti. C'è chi nella menzogna ci naviga e chi naufraga.
> ...



Ma infatti se devo tradire facendo quella vita rinuncio volentieri


Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pensa quanto cazzo ce capisce, allora.


Ero ironica, simpaticone


----------



## FataIgnorante (19 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono già stanca solo a leggerti
> Guarda che Spider la medaglia per miglior traditrice l'ha data a me


Fafry, flap flap, sei na dilettante!


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ero ironica, simpaticone


Io no.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Fafry, flap flap, sei na dilettante!



No sono solo meno paranoica visto che la relazione è durata due anni e mezzo 
ho sicuramente meno esperienza, ma averne di più per ridurmi a fare tutte quelle cose non mi interessa
uan galera proprio


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No sono solo meno paranoica visto che la relazione è durata due anni e mezzo
> ho sicuramente meno esperienza, ma averne di più per ridurmi a fare tutte quelle cose non mi interessa
> uan galera proprio


Ma tuo marito dorme?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io no.


Lo so


----------



## Homer (19 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Non era riferito a te!
> Ma in generale!
> I Traditori fanno sempre i soliti cazzo di errori, mai che si impegnino per bene a schematizzare e calcolare il tutto. Un cazzo di cellulare va usato come tutte le sante volte e lasciato sempre in vista anche in tempi di amante! Si devono usare altri metodi, mail nascoste, account internet doppi, doppie sim, chat anonime sullo smartphone! Ricalcolo dei tempi, abituare a tempi nuovi gradualmente.... MAI lasciare il cazzo di numero di cellulare alla controparte per sfrantumazioni anali e vaginali e pisellate varie!
> Sto manuale del perfetto traditore lo dovrò scrivere prima o poi!



Effettivamente è stressante e a lungo andare logorante.


----------



## FataIgnorante (19 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No sono solo meno paranoica visto che la relazione è durata due anni e mezzo
> ho sicuramente meno esperienza, ma averne di più per ridurmi a fare tutte quelle cose non mi interessa
> uan galera proprio


Dipende, argomento troppo complesso e troppo lungo, noioso, inutile, affossante, logorante.... dammi qualche altra parola in ante...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Dipende, argomento troppo complesso e troppo lungo, noioso, inutile, affossante, logorante.... dammi qualche altra parola in ante...


Ok probabilmente non sono in grado di capire
Ma abbiamo già stabilito che abbiamo due idee del tradimento diverse


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok probabilmente non sono in grado di capire
> Ma abbiamo già stabilito che abbiamo due idee del tradimento diverse


Allora: devi sentirti "coinvolta" e zero sbattimenti altrimenti (rima bachata) ti sale l'ansia. Quello che ti ho chiedo è: tuo marito dorme?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora: devi sentirti "coinvolta" e zero sbattimenti altrimenti (rima bachata) ti sale l'ansia. Quello che ti ho chiedo è: tuo marito dorme?


Tra zero sbattimenti e vivere come se si fosse braccati ce ne passa
di certo non vado a letto con una persona senza dargli il mio cellulare, perchè nel momento in cui gli do il cellulare so che sa come comportarsi e non mi creerà casini. Con una persona con cui non ho questa confidenza e conoscenza non finisco a letto e non mi interessa finirci.
mio marito spesso la sera dorme presto, si sveglia alle 6, quindi ho sempre avuto tempo per messaggiare se ne avevo voglia
Se vuoi sapere altro sono qui


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tra zero sbattimenti e vivere come se si fosse braccati ce ne passa
> di certo non vado a letto con una persona senza dargli il mio cellulare, perchè nel momento in cui gli do il cellulare so che sa come comportarsi e non mi creerà casini. Con una persona con cui non ho questa confidenza e conoscenza non finisco a letto e non mi interessa finirci.
> mio marito spesso la sera dorme presto, si sveglia alle 6, quindi ho sempre avuto tempo per messaggiare se ne avevo voglia
> Se vuoi sapere altro sono qui


Ma non parlavo solo del cellulare dicevo in generale. Vabbè.


----------



## FataIgnorante (19 Novembre 2014)

Farfalla JB voleva sapere se copulate ogni tanto! Lui è molto morboso su queste cose, vuole sapere infiniti dettagli, è un vorace di sapere!


----------



## FataIgnorante (19 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok probabilmente non sono in grado di capire
> Ma abbiamo già stabilito che abbiamo due idee del tradimento diverse


Assolutamente diverse! Ma non ti credere, ho avuto un amante per 4 anni! E tradivo anche lei!


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Farfalla JB voleva sapere se copulate ogni tanto! Lui è molto morboso su queste cose, vuole sapere infiniti dettagli, è un vorace di sapere!


Bè vabbè, con l'amante immagino proprio di sì.


----------



## Scaredheart (23 Novembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Assolutamente diverse! Ma non ti credere, ho avuto un amante per 4 anni! E tradivo anche lei!


Doppio cazziatone se venivi scoperto! :rotfl: mi ricorda il film "tutte contro lui" :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## randyrandy (14 Gennaio 2015)

*Epilogo (per ora)*

Bene la questione ha un suo seguito. Una sera lei mi dice che va ad una cena invitata dal suo capo. Io mi faccio dire dove e dopo enormi insistenze mi da l'indirizzo. Mi chiama tanto per rassicurarmi, dice che è da sola e non c'è nessuno che conosce finchè le dico "basta ok, sono tranquillo". poii su facebook vedo che sualla serata ci sono notizie e foto e vedo invece che è presente una persona che poi ricollego presente in tante altre occasioni dove lei è stata fuori casa. La richiamao e non risponde. Mi richiama (dal bagno) no non conosco nessuno. Dopo un'ora la chiamo e niente non risponde. Chiamo la sala che ospita l'evento e mi viene detto che è terminato da 1 ora. la richiamo 5 volte - niente. mi richiama dopo 20 minuti. io le chiedo dove si trova e lei risponde "ancora all'evento". Bugia 1. Hai incontrato qualcuno che non conosci "NO". Bugia 2. Alchè l'ho pressata e dopo una serie di bugie ammette che è a "bere qualcosa" con questo qua (ma adesso arrivano altre persone!!!!). Io metto giù il telefono. Il mattino seguente (doveva dormire da sua mamma) dopo un mega litigio mi dice che è tornata alle 6 "perchè ha guidato 3 ore per riflettere". Che ne pensate? ahahah


----------



## Palladiano (14 Gennaio 2015)

randyrandy ha detto:


> Bene la questione ha un suo seguito. Una sera lei mi dice che va ad una cena invitata dal suo capo. Io mi faccio dire dove e dopo enormi insistenze mi da l'indirizzo. Mi chiama tanto per rassicurarmi, dice che è da sola e non c'è nessuno che conosce finchè le dico "basta ok, sono tranquillo". poii su facebook vedo che sualla serata ci sono notizie e foto e vedo invece che è presente una persona che poi ricollego presente in tante altre occasioni dove lei è stata fuori casa. La richiamao e non risponde. Mi richiama (dal bagno) no non conosco nessuno. Dopo un'ora la chiamo e niente non risponde. Chiamo la sala che ospita l'evento e mi viene detto che è terminato da 1 ora. la richiamo 5 volte - niente. mi richiama dopo 20 minuti. io le chiedo dove si trova e lei risponde "ancora all'evento". Bugia 1. Hai incontrato qualcuno che non conosci "NO". Bugia 2. Alchè l'ho pressata e dopo una serie di bugie ammette che è a "bere qualcosa" con questo qua (ma adesso arrivano altre persone!!!!). Io metto giù il telefono. Il mattino seguente (doveva dormire da sua mamma) dopo un mega litigio mi dice che è tornata alle 6 "perchè ha guidato 3 ore per riflettere". Che ne pensate? ahahah


rimandala da sua mamma


----------



## randyrandy (14 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> rimandala da sua mamma



le donne sono un disastro....!


----------



## Dalida (14 Gennaio 2015)

randyrandy ha detto:


> Bene la questione ha un suo seguito. Una sera lei mi dice che va ad una cena invitata dal suo capo. Io mi faccio dire dove e dopo enormi insistenze mi da l'indirizzo. Mi chiama tanto per rassicurarmi, dice che è da sola e non c'è nessuno che conosce finchè le dico "basta ok, sono tranquillo". poii su facebook vedo che sualla serata ci sono notizie e foto e vedo invece che è presente una persona che poi ricollego presente in tante altre occasioni dove lei è stata fuori casa. La richiamao e non risponde. Mi richiama (dal bagno) no non conosco nessuno. Dopo un'ora la chiamo e niente non risponde. Chiamo la sala che ospita l'evento e mi viene detto che è terminato da 1 ora. la richiamo 5 volte - niente. mi richiama dopo 20 minuti. io le chiedo dove si trova e lei risponde "ancora all'evento". Bugia 1. Hai incontrato qualcuno che non conosci "NO". Bugia 2. Alchè l'ho pressata e dopo una serie di bugie ammette che è a "bere qualcosa" con questo qua (ma adesso arrivano altre persone!!!!). Io metto giù il telefono. Il mattino seguente (doveva dormire da sua mamma) dopo un mega litigio mi dice che è tornata alle 6 "perchè ha guidato 3 ore per riflettere". Che ne pensate? ahahah


credo che abbia una storia, ma se anche non ce l'avesse tutte le palle e le bevute con l'amico indicano un'insofferenza nei tuoi confronti.


----------



## randyrandy (14 Gennaio 2015)

E dopo essere stata beccata ovviamente "mostrizzazione" ai massimi livelli....


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pefetto, sei capitato nel posto giusto. Vai tranquillo.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## randyrandy (14 Gennaio 2015)

eeeh c'è da ridere


----------



## Darty (14 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> rimandala da sua mamma


Esattamente...mi hai tolto le parole di bocca!


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Gennaio 2015)

randyrandy ha detto:


> eeeh c'è da ridere


No, non rido di te. E' che ho visto nella mia mente JB cercarti col reticolo di mira.

Io sono un paranoico. E quando la paranoia ha cominciato a condizionare la mia salute e la mia esistenza, sono andato a curarmi.


----------



## randyrandy (14 Gennaio 2015)

Eh vabè...però mi sa che qua la paranoia non c'entra!



giorgiocan ha detto:


> No, non rido di te. E' che ho visto nella mia mente JB cercarti col reticolo di mira.
> 
> Io sono un paranoico. E quando la paranoia ha cominciato a condizionare la mia salute e la mia esistenza, sono andato a curarmi.


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Gennaio 2015)

randyrandy ha detto:


> Eh vabè...però mi sa che qua la paranoia non c'entra!


Meglio, se non è paranoia allora dovrebbe essere molto più facile stabilire il da farsi.


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2015)

randyrandy ha detto:


> Bene la questione ha un suo seguito. Una sera lei mi dice che va ad una cena invitata dal suo capo. Io mi faccio dire dove e dopo enormi insistenze mi da l'indirizzo. Mi chiama tanto per rassicurarmi, dice che è da sola e non c'è nessuno che conosce finchè le dico "basta ok, sono tranquillo". poii su facebook vedo che sualla serata ci sono notizie e foto e vedo invece che è presente una persona che poi ricollego presente in tante altre occasioni dove lei è stata fuori casa. La richiamao e non risponde. Mi richiama (dal bagno) no non conosco nessuno. Dopo un'ora la chiamo e niente non risponde. Chiamo la sala che ospita l'evento e mi viene detto che è terminato da 1 ora. la richiamo 5 volte - niente. mi richiama dopo 20 minuti. io le chiedo dove si trova e lei risponde "ancora all'evento". Bugia 1. Hai incontrato qualcuno che non conosci "NO". Bugia 2. Alchè l'ho pressata e dopo una serie di bugie ammette che è a "bere qualcosa" con questo qua (ma adesso arrivano altre persone!!!!). Io metto giù il telefono. Il mattino seguente (doveva dormire da sua mamma) dopo un mega litigio mi dice che è tornata alle 6 "perchè ha guidato 3 ore per riflettere". Che ne pensate? ahahah


falle trpvare un tubetto di vaselina sulla scrivania e cancella il suo numero dalla rubrica.


----------



## Homer (14 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> rimandala da sua mamma



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Palladiano (14 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> No, non rido di te. E' che ho visto nella mia mente JB cercarti col reticolo di mira.
> 
> Io sono un paranoico. E quando la paranoia ha cominciato a condizionare la mia salute e la mia esistenza, sono andato a curarmi.


JB dove sei?


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> JB dove sei?


Dica.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Gennaio 2015)

randyrandy ha detto:


> Bene la questione ha un suo seguito. Una sera lei mi dice che va ad una cena invitata dal suo capo. Io mi faccio dire dove e dopo enormi insistenze mi da l'indirizzo. Mi chiama tanto per rassicurarmi, dice che è da sola e non c'è nessuno che conosce finchè le dico "basta ok, sono tranquillo". poii su facebook vedo che sualla serata ci sono notizie e foto e vedo invece che è presente una persona che poi ricollego presente in tante altre occasioni dove lei è stata fuori casa. La richiamao e non risponde. Mi richiama (dal bagno) no non conosco nessuno. Dopo un'ora la chiamo e niente non risponde. Chiamo la sala che ospita l'evento e mi viene detto che è terminato da 1 ora. la richiamo 5 volte - niente. mi richiama dopo 20 minuti. io le chiedo dove si trova e lei risponde "ancora all'evento". Bugia 1. Hai incontrato qualcuno che non conosci "NO". Bugia 2. Alchè l'ho pressata e dopo una serie di bugie ammette che è a "bere qualcosa" con questo qua (ma adesso arrivano altre persone!!!!). Io metto giù il telefono. Il mattino seguente (doveva dormire da sua mamma) dopo un mega litigio mi dice che è tornata alle 6 "perchè ha guidato 3 ore per riflettere". Che ne pensate? ahahah


Penso che lei è una deficiente a cui probabilmente di te non frega un cazzo.


----------



## Eliade (14 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> rimandala da sua mamma


Quoto!


----------



## Eliade (14 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Penso che lei è una deficiente a cui probabilmente di te non frega un cazzo.


Quoto!


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Gennaio 2015)

randyrandy ha detto:


> le donne sono un disastro....!


E che ci incastro IO donna se la tua è bugiarda?


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Gennaio 2015)

randyrandy ha detto:


> ma come faccio ad indagare? il cellulare è blindato....il computer pure...
> Anche se vi dico...quale altro possibile motivo potrebbe far stare così tanto tempo una persona in whatsapp senza suoneria ? Ma possibile che siamo arrivato a sto punto???? E invece sedersi semplicemente uno di fronte all'altro e tentare di chiedere trasparenza? Impossibile?? creerebbe l'effetto contrario?


Se riesci a fare tuo il suo cellulare ci sono dei programmi che puoi installare senza che lei se ne accorga...così come se disinstalli e reinstalli whatsapp è assai probabile che compaiano i messaggi cancellati di recente..


----------



## Eratò (14 Gennaio 2015)

randyrandy ha detto:


> le donne sono un disastro....!


Ma randyrandy che c'entrano le donne?Lei è  una cretina e non gliene frega niente di te....Tu invece perche continui a correrle dietro?


----------



## Vincent Vega (15 Gennaio 2015)

randyrandy ha detto:


> Bene la questione ha un suo seguito. Una sera lei mi dice che va ad una cena invitata dal suo capo. Io mi faccio dire dove e dopo enormi insistenze mi da l'indirizzo. Mi chiama tanto per rassicurarmi, dice che è da sola e non c'è nessuno che conosce finchè le dico "basta ok, sono tranquillo". poii su facebook vedo che sualla serata ci sono notizie e foto e vedo invece che è presente una persona che poi ricollego presente in tante altre occasioni dove lei è stata fuori casa. La richiamao e non risponde. Mi richiama (dal bagno) no non conosco nessuno. Dopo un'ora la chiamo e niente non risponde. Chiamo la sala che ospita l'evento e mi viene detto che è terminato da 1 ora. la richiamo 5 volte - niente. mi richiama dopo 20 minuti. io le chiedo dove si trova e lei risponde "ancora all'evento". Bugia 1. Hai incontrato qualcuno che non conosci "NO". Bugia 2. Alchè l'ho pressata e dopo una serie di bugie ammette che è a "bere qualcosa" con questo qua (ma adesso arrivano altre persone!!!!). Io metto giù il telefono. Il mattino seguente (doveva dormire da sua mamma) dopo un mega litigio mi dice che è tornata alle 6 "perchè ha guidato 3 ore per riflettere". Che ne pensate? ahahah





randyrandy ha detto:


> E dopo essere stata beccata ovviamente "mostrizzazione" ai massimi livelli....





Palladiano ha detto:


> rimandala da sua mamma





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Penso che lei è una deficiente a cui probabilmente di te non frega un cazzo.


quoto Palladiano e JB.
e scusa....tu alla mostrizzazione, ed al negare una triste evidenza, come hai reagito?
Perchè qui la donzella si fa audace: ti sta - neanche tanto inconsciamente - chiedendo di avallare i suoi svolazzamenti su un fiore nerboruto e aitante....


----------



## Fantastica (15 Gennaio 2015)

E Filippo?


----------



## zanna (15 Gennaio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> quoto Palladiano e JB.
> e scusa....tu alla mostrizzazione, ed al negare una triste evidenza, come hai reagito?
> Perchè qui la donzella si fa audace: ti sta - neanche tanto inconsciamente - chiedendo di avallare i suoi svolazzamenti *su un fiore nerboruto e aitante....*


No furetto dalla punta rosa ... e aggiornati cribbio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Vincent Vega (15 Gennaio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> No furetto dalla punta rosa ... e aggiornati cribbio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


...magari è color ebano..e altro che furetto, che so..un pesce siluro!


----------



## Vincent Vega (15 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E Filippo?


Filippo non si sveglia più di notte, è cresciutello. Ergo basta w.a., si dorme "dalla mamma"...
Comunque - scherzi a parte - è una bruttissima situazione. La mamma-modello pare assai affezionata al pigmalione, e fare coppia fissa in uscite pubbliche con tanto di foto e facebook non depone a favore della transitorietà del "fugace amor". Ti dirò di più: io mi ero già insospettito quando Randy ha detto che nelle notti fuori lei non messaggia (ma quando è col marito si.....lui si può trascurare), e che "rispondeva dal bagno del ristorante". In sostanza: l'amante la vuole tutta per sè, senza distrazioni, e magari si incazza pure se lei risponde al marito...
La donzella furettofila sarà anche carismatica, ma ha trovato un maschione che la domina per benino.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Filippo non si sveglia più di notte, è cresciutello. Ergo basta w.a., si dorme "dalla mamma"...
> Comunque - scherzi a parte - è una bruttissima situazione. La mamma-modello pare assai affezionata al pigmalione, e fare coppia fissa in uscite pubbliche con tanto di foto e facebook non depone a favore della transitorietà del "fugace amor". Ti dirò di più: io mi ero già insospettito quando Randy ha detto che nelle notti fuori lei non messaggia (ma quando è col marito si.....lui si può trascurare), e che "rispondeva dal bagno del ristorante". In sostanza: l'amante la vuole tutta per sè, senza distrazioni, e magari si incazza pure se lei risponde al marito...
> La donzella furettofila sarà anche carismatica, ma ha trovato un maschione che la domina per benino.


Però... c'è pure la seconda ipotesi.
Perchè non so se lei abbia in effetti combinato qualcosa... ma lui pare il Mossad.
E se sai che Otello ti sta col fiato sul collo, magari ti vergogni a rispondere alle telefonate davanti a lui.
Suona il telefono e devi spiegare dove sei con chi sei cosa fai durante un'uscita, più e più volte.
Abbastanza imbarazzante, almeno per me lo sarebbe.
Certo che se nel frattempo ti fai pure fotografare e taggare su FB assieme al nemico, mentre il Mossad ti sta cercando, sei proprio poco attrezzata.


----------



## Tebe (15 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Però... c'è pure la seconda ipotesi.
> Perchè non so se lei abbia in effetti combinato qualcosa... ma lui pare il Mossad.
> E se sai che Otello ti sta col fiato sul collo, magari ti vergogni a rispondere alle telefonate davanti a lui.
> Suona il telefono e devi spiegare dove sei con chi sei cosa fai durante un'uscita, più e più volte.
> ...


:rotfl:

Quoto ovviamente.


----------



## Vincent Vega (15 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Però... c'è pure la seconda ipotesi.
> Perchè non so se lei abbia in effetti combinato qualcosa... ma lui pare il Mossad.
> E se sai che Otello ti sta col fiato sul collo, magari ti vergogni a rispondere alle telefonate davanti a lui.
> Suona il telefono e devi spiegare dove sei con chi sei cosa fai durante un'uscita, più e più volte.
> ...


come mossad lui è poco efficace...sarà anche pesante, ma a me la storia di una donna che con un bimbo piccolo passa tante notte fuori, senza chiedere o informarsi quanto meno sul pargolo (mangia?dorme?caga il cazzo?), disattivando suonerie e messaggeria...puzza alquanto fin dal primo post. Vuol dire che è presa, o sotto schiaffo del pigmalione. Perchè - ai tempi che furono - io rispondevo alla mia donna e le compagne di notturna rispondevano all'ufficiale. Fa parte del famoso "abc"...


----------



## Eratò (15 Gennaio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> come mossad lui è poco efficace...sarà anche pesante, ma a me la storia di una donna che con un bimbo piccolo passa tante notte fuori, senza chiedere o informarsi quanto meno sul pargolo (mangia?dorme?caga il cazzo?), disattivando suonerie e messaggeria...puzza alquanto fin dal primo post. Vuol dire che è presa, o sotto schiaffo del pigmalione. Perchè - ai tempi che furono - io rispondevo alla mia donna e le compagne di notturna rispondevano all'ufficiale. Fa parte del famoso "abc"...


Ahia....adesso randycandy lascia anche il lavoro e comincia gli inseguimenti....


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Gennaio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> come mossad lui è poco efficace...sarà anche pesante, ma a me la storia di una donna che con un bimbo piccolo passa tante notte fuori, senza chiedere o informarsi quanto meno sul pargolo (mangia?dorme?caga il cazzo?), disattivando suonerie e messaggeria...puzza alquanto fin dal primo post. Vuol dire che è presa, o sotto schiaffo del pigmalione. Perchè - ai tempi che furono - io rispondevo alla mia donna e le compagne di notturna rispondevano all'ufficiale.* Fa parte del famoso "abc"*...


ma proprio per quello. Per me con uno che controlla persino se ti metti in tasca le salviette prima di uscire di casa, quando riesci ad uscire dal suo controllo NON TI FAI PIU' TROVARE. Secondo me questa è una pentola a pressione che sta per saltare, amante o meno.
A me mancherebbe l'ossigeno, avrei proprio un fastidio fisico a sentirmi sempre controllata in continuazione.


----------



## zanna (15 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ahia....adesso randycandy lascia anche il lavoro e comincia gli inseguimenti....


Temo che oramai sia tardino ... non ho capito però se il bimbo dorma dalla mamma o a casa di randy o se le due case coincidono ... boh


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Gennaio 2015)

Questa situazione mi impaurisce e non poco.


----------



## Eratò (15 Gennaio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Temo che oramai sia tardino ... non ho capito però se il bimbo dorma dalla mamma o a casa di randy o se le due case coincidono ... boh


Ma mi sa che qui si è perso il senso del reale....


----------



## zanna (15 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma mi sa che qui si è perso il senso del reale....


Mi fido di lei dottoressa ... che ha studiato


----------



## Eratò (15 Gennaio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Mi fido di lei dottoressa ... che ha studiato


Fidarsi è  bene,NON fidarsi è  meglio


----------



## zanna (15 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Fidarsi è  bene,NON fidarsi è  meglio


e 'sticazzi dove lo mettiamo?


----------



## Palladiano (15 Gennaio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Filippo non si sveglia più di notte, è cresciutello. Ergo basta w.a., si dorme "dalla mamma"...
> Comunque - scherzi a parte - è una bruttissima situazione. La mamma-modello pare assai affezionata al pigmalione, e fare coppia fissa in uscite pubbliche con tanto di foto e facebook non depone a favore della transitorietà del "fugace amor". Ti dirò di più: io mi ero già insospettito quando Randy ha detto che nelle notti fuori lei non messaggia (ma quando è col marito si.....lui si può trascurare), e che "rispondeva dal bagno del ristorante". In sostanza: l'amante la vuole tutta per sè, senza distrazioni, e magari si incazza pure se lei risponde al marito...
> La donzella furettofila sarà anche carismatica, ma ha trovato un maschione che la domina per benino.


Anche il mio secondo si chiama Filippo


----------



## Eratò (15 Gennaio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> e 'sticazzi dove lo mettiamo?


Lo vogliamo mettere in basso a sinistra?


E 'sticazzi!
Contento?


----------



## Vincent Vega (15 Gennaio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma proprio per quello. Per me con uno che controlla persino se ti metti in tasca le salviette prima di uscire di casa, quando riesci ad uscire dal suo controllo NON TI FAI PIU' TROVARE. Secondo me questa è una pentola a pressione che sta per saltare, amante o meno.
> A me mancherebbe l'ossigeno, avrei proprio un fastidio fisico a sentirmi sempre controllata in continuazione.


sottovaluti la questione "Filippo". Fai sto casino con un figlio newborn? cioè, se ti rompeva il cazzo il marito ossessionato dalla tua "gnoccaggine - carriera - "leadership", te ne sei accorta durante le poppate?

No,no..lui è un fessacchiotto (con tutto il rispetto), e lei la degna protagonista del prossimo post di Oscuro.


----------



## Vincent Vega (15 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Anche il mio secondo si chiama Filippo


mmmmm.......................a casa tutto bene la Signora, Palladià?


----------



## zanna (15 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Lo vogliamo mettere in basso a sinistra?
> 
> 
> E 'sticazzi!
> Contento?


Per te dove vuoi anche in basso a destra 

E 'sticazzi!!!!​


----------



## Eratò (15 Gennaio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Per te dove vuoi anche in basso a destra
> 
> E 'sticazzi!!!!​


GrazieChe gesto gentile


----------



## zanna (15 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> GrazieChe gesto gentile


:mexican:


----------



## Palladiano (15 Gennaio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> mmmmm.......................a casa tutto bene la Signora, Palladià?


'Nzomma 
No, non direi proprio


----------



## Vincent Vega (15 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> 'Nzomma
> No, non direi proprio


Mi dispiace.
pensa però che hai un avatar che ti rende troppo benvoluto. Onofrio. Certo, non che ti si addica. Ma mi mette di buon umore ogni volta da mesi.


----------



## zanna (15 Gennaio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> sottovaluti la questione "Filippo". Fai sto casino con un figlio newborn? cioè, se ti rompeva il cazzo il marito ossessionato dalla tua "gnoccaggine - carriera - "leadership", te ne sei accorta durante le poppate?
> 
> No,no..lui è un fessacchiotto (con tutto il rispetto), e *lei la degna protagonista del prossimo post di Oscuro.*


Che spettacolo ... opcorn:


----------



## Vincent Vega (15 Gennaio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Che spettacolo ... opcorn:


non vedo l'ora di godermelo....:gabinetto:


----------



## Palladiano (15 Gennaio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Mi dispiace.
> pensa però che hai un avatar che ti rende troppo benvoluto. Onofrio. Certo, non che ti si addica. Ma mi mette di buon umore ogni volta da mesi.


Invece mi si addice
Davvero
Non è scelto a caso


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Gennaio 2015)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Ho un'idea che sottopongo agli altri utenti del forum. Io non l'ho mai provata e magari è 'na cazzata.
> 
> Tu le dici che le devi parlare, che è una cosa importante.
> 
> ...


Penso che è una genialata se sai recitare BENE la parte.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Gennaio 2015)

randyrandy ha detto:


> Bene la questione ha un suo seguito. Una sera lei mi dice che va ad una cena invitata dal suo capo. Io mi faccio dire dove e dopo enormi insistenze mi da l'indirizzo. Mi chiama tanto per rassicurarmi, dice che è da sola e non c'è nessuno che conosce finchè le dico "basta ok, sono tranquillo". poii su facebook vedo che sualla serata ci sono notizie e foto e vedo invece che è presente una persona che poi ricollego presente in tante altre occasioni dove lei è stata fuori casa. La richiamao e non risponde. Mi richiama (dal bagno) no non conosco nessuno. Dopo un'ora la chiamo e niente non risponde. Chiamo la sala che ospita l'evento e mi viene detto che è terminato da 1 ora. la richiamo 5 volte - niente. mi richiama dopo 20 minuti. io le chiedo dove si trova e lei risponde "ancora all'evento". Bugia 1. Hai incontrato qualcuno che non conosci "NO". Bugia 2. Alchè l'ho pressata e dopo una serie di bugie ammette che è a "bere qualcosa" con questo qua (ma adesso arrivano altre persone!!!!). Io metto giù il telefono. Il mattino seguente (doveva dormire da sua mamma) dopo un mega litigio mi dice che è tornata alle 6 "perchè ha guidato 3 ore per riflettere". Che ne pensate? ahahah


Randy,
troppe cose non tornano.
Se vuoi un consiglio, invece di continuare a sfasciarti il cervello coi dubbi - che tali rimarranno visto che la tua signora nega recisamente di avere una relazione 'extra' - non hai che da assoldare un buon hacker.


----------



## Vincent Vega (16 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Invece mi si addice
> Davvero
> Non è scelto a caso


Davvero? mi incuriosisci....Non ti ci immagino come furbacchione gaudente che fa condannare Aronne Piperno perchè "io sò io e voi non siete un cazzo". Al contrario...


----------



## randyrandy (16 Gennaio 2015)

oppure meglio ancora mandare tutto a quell paese e iniziare ad uscire con nuove donzelle. Pietra sopra??? 



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Randy,
> troppe cose non tornano.
> Se vuoi un consiglio, invece di continuare a sfasciarti il cervello coi dubbi - che tali rimarranno visto che la tua signora nega recisamente di avere una relazione 'extra' - non hai che da assoldare un buon hacker.


----------



## perplesso (16 Gennaio 2015)

randyrandy ha detto:


> oppure meglio ancora mandare tutto a quell paese e iniziare ad uscire con nuove donzelle. Pietra sopra???


sarebbe meglio.    però sbaglio o avete una figlia,con la tua fidanzata?


----------



## randyrandy (16 Gennaio 2015)

si..però forse la sua felicità non passa da una mamma che si fa I cavoli suoi e suo papa sospettoso e detective...



perplesso ha detto:


> sarebbe meglio.    però sbaglio o avete una figlia,con la tua fidanzata?


----------



## perplesso (16 Gennaio 2015)

randyrandy ha detto:


> si..però forse la sua felicità non passa da una mamma che si fa I cavoli suoi e suo papa sospettoso e detective...


benissimo,allora prendi da parte questa donna,dille che così non potete più andare avanti e che dovete trovare un compromesso per la gestione della bimba (che non so quanti anni abbia)

dopo di che, liberi entrambi di fare quello che volete,senza che lei debba rifugiarsi in bagno per risponderti e senza che tu pensi che si stia facendo tutta la Pro Recco pallanuoto invece di essere al lavoro.

starete meglio tutti


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Gennaio 2015)

randyrandy ha detto:


> oppure meglio ancora mandare tutto a quell paese e iniziare ad uscire con nuove donzelle. Pietra sopra???


Ah, se questo è il tuo stato d'animo allora...buon divertimento !


----------



## Trinità (23 Gennaio 2015)

randyrandy ha detto:


> Ciao a tutte ho bisogno di voi, del vostro intuito ed esperienza per capire se sono paranoico oppure ho buon fiuto, e in questo caso quale soluzione mi suggerite per uscire da una situazione che mi sta un pò condizionando.
> 
> Sono fidanzato con una bella ragazza, con molta leadership e carisma con il quale abbiamo un bambino piccolo. lei si è sacrificata tanto per questo bimbo ed è una mamma stupende e molto premurosa. Anche in casa nei mie confronti è sempre stata molto attenta e presente. per entrambi non è la prima storia importante. Lei mi ha corteggiato molto all'inizio ed è grazie a lei e alla sua perserveranza se mi sono fidato e ho inziiato la nostra sotria d'amore. E ne sono felice. Ultimamente sento che ci sono dei piccoli cambiamenti che non mi fanno vivere bene il nostro rapporto e credo stia saltando una sorta di esclusività che sentivo appartenerci.
> 
> ...


Se non c'è trasparenza, gatta ci cova......


----------

